# The bible is fulfilling and the world is ending



## Qualitee (Mar 9, 2011)

There are SO many things going on in the world right know that shows that Jesus is coming back soon. Lets have a discussion about this.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 9, 2011)

What about all the earthquakes? I woke up this morning to hear Japan had another earthquake. Arkansas has been hit with several dozen earthquakes. Haiti got it really bad last year. Lets not forget about Brazil and Chile. and we all know whats going on in the middle east

You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. *7* Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. *8* All these are the beginning of birth pains. *Matthew 24:7*


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2011)

Hosea 4:1-3
*1* Hear the word of the LORD, you Israelites, 
   because the LORD has a charge to bring 
   against you who live in the land: 
“There is no faithfulness, no love, 
   no acknowledgment of God in the land. 
*2* There is only cursing,lying and murder, 
   stealing and adultery; 
they break all bounds, 
   and bloodshed follows bloodshed. 
*3 Because of this the land dries up, 
   and all who live in it waste away; 
the beasts of the field, the birds in the sky 
   and the fish in the sea are swept away. *

*^ The bolded.*


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Hosea 4:1-3
> *1* Hear the word of the LORD, you Israelites,
> because the LORD has a charge to bring
> against you who live in the land:
> ...


Thats exactly whats happening now with the birds and the fish dying for no reason.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 9, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Thats exactly whats happening now with the birds and the fish dying for no reason.


 
Right. And people were saying..."Oh it must be chemical." What?!! Birds dont randomly in separate regions of the world die....and not just die...fly out the flippin sky. No bombs went off, no buildings around, just fall out the sky to there death....

I think people just dont want to acknowldge that the Bible speaks truth.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2011)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Right. And people were saying..."Oh it must be chemical." What?!! Birds dont randomly in separate regions of the world die....and not just die...fly out the flippin sky. No bombs went off, no buildings around, just fall out the sky to there death....
> 
> *I think people just dont want to acknowldge that the Bible speaks truth.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Hosea 4:1-3
> *1* Hear the word of the LORD, you Israelites,
> because the LORD has a charge to bring
> against you who live in the land:
> ...


 

wow, that is so true!!!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 9, 2011)

_I agree that there are many signs that we are in the End Times, but we must always keep in mind that the day and hour of Jesus' return is unknown.


I also wanted to post a scripture of these signs mentioned in the Bible:_


*Matthew 24:1-35 (King James Version)*

 1And Jesus went out, and departed from the temple: and his disciples came to him for to shew him the buildings of the temple.

 2And Jesus said unto them, See ye not all these things? verily I say unto you, There shall not be left here one stone upon another, that shall not be thrown down.

 3And as he sat upon the mount of Olives, the disciples came unto him privately, saying, Tell us, when shall these things be? and what shall be the sign of thy coming, and of the end of the world?

 4And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you.

 5For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many.

 6And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet.

 7For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places.

 8All these are the beginning of sorrows.

 9Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.

 10And then shall many be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another.

 11And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.

 12And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold.

 13But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.

 14And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.

 15When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand: )

 16Then let them which be in Judaea flee into the mountains:

 17Let him which is on the housetop not come down to take any thing out of his house:

 18Neither let him which is in the field return back to take his clothes.

 19And woe unto them that are with child, and to them that give suck in those days!

 20But pray ye that your flight be not in the winter, neither on the sabbath day:

 21For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.

 22And except those days should be shortened, there should no flesh be saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened.

 23Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not.

 24For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect.

 25Behold, I have told you before.

 26Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not.

 27For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.

 28For wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together.

 29Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken:

 30And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.

 31And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

 32Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh:

 33So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors.

 34Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled.

 35Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2011)

These are some things I have noticed.

- The chaos in many of these countries is significant.

- The dollar falling away. America is broke as a joke. 

- We are also seeing the movement of the one world system developing as well. I dont know if anyone has heard of the emergent church deception going on where interfaith is being pushed.  

- There is a great falling away happening as well.

There is more but my mind is going blank.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 9, 2011)

*GODLESSNESS IN THE LAST DAYS*

II Timothy 3:1-5,7 "But realize this, that in the last days difficult times will come.  For men will be lovers of self, lovers of money, boastful, arrogant, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, unloving, unforgiving, malicious gossips, without self-control, brutal, haters of good, treacherous, reckless, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of god; holding to a form of godliness, although they have denied its power; always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth."

*FALLING AWAY FROM THE FAITH*

I Timothy 4:1-3 "But the spirit explicitly says that in later times some will fall away from the faith, paying attention to deceitful spirits and doctrines of demons.  By means of the hypocrisy of liars seared in their own conscience as with a branding iron, men who forbid marriage and advocate abstaining from foods which God has created to be gratefully shared in by those who believe and know the truth."


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 9, 2011)

*1 Timothy 4:1-3 (King James Version)*

 1Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times *some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;

 2Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron;

 3Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats*, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth.

~~~

"Departing from the faith" and "Forbidding to marry" are two things I see happening alot in today's times...


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> These are some things I have noticed.
> 
> - The chaos in many of these countries is significant.
> 
> ...


 This is definitely coming. People love to make jokes about the one world one religion thing but it is so true. They are trying to make this happen and people refuse to believe it.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> This is definitely coming. People love to make jokes about the one world one religion thing but it is so true. They are trying to make this happen and people refuse to believe it.


 

can you explain this more?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> This is definitely coming. People love to make jokes about the one world one religion thing but it is so true. They are trying to make this happen and people refuse to believe it.


 

Oh and what about the government ran Healthcare bill. It has some similarities to Hiltlers plan. There are youtube videos on this. 

Also someone mentioned to me that the dying of bees is signifant and its happening at an alarming rate. Bees are very important to our food supply.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 9, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> can you explain this more?


Its really deep but currently they are trying to make a new world order in which there is one government throughout the world. Hense leading to one world religion. Its in the bible when they talk about the anti-christ and the things that will happen in his time. There is a lot to it but I don't want this thread to turn away from the original topic, so I'll leave it as that.


----------



## huxtable (Mar 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Oh and what about the government ran Healthcare bill. It has some similarities to Hiltlers plan. There are youtube videos on this.
> 
> Also someone mentioned to me that the dying of bees is signifant and its happening at an alarming rate. Bees are very important to *our food supply*.




Google "GM seeds and terminator technology". I wonder if this has something to do with Revelations 6 v 5:6.

5And when he had opened the third seal, I heard the third beast say, Come and see. And I beheld, and lo a black horse; and he that sat on him had a pair of balances in his hand.

 6And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts say, A measure of wheat for a penny, and three measures of barley for a penny; and see thou hurt not the oil and the wine.​


The extract below was taken from a newspaper article in 2008 (you can see the link below). I have not read it all but it made me think.

*"When crops failed in the past, farmers could still save seeds and replant them the following year.

But with GM seeds they cannot do this. That's because GM seeds contain so- called 'terminator technology', meaning that they have been genetically modified so that the resulting crops do not produce viable seeds of their own.

As a result, farmers have to buy new seeds each year at the same punitive prices. For some, that means the difference between life and death".*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...genetically-modified-crops.html#ixzz1G8NwbSvC


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh! How about the stories of the birds dropping dead from the sky and all those fish ending up dead in the rivers??? Is that a sign??? Maybe some form of unknown plague?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 9, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Oh! How about the stories of the birds dropping dead from the sky and all those fish ending up dead in the rivers??? Is that a sign??? Maybe some form of unknown plague?


 

I'm thinking (this is just my thought), that it could be the beginning of the birth pangs Christ talked about in Matthew concerning the famines and pestilence. I looked up pestilence and it is connected to plagues, sudden fatal epidemics, judgement.  

I also wonder if these dead animals and all will eventually lead to a food shortage or famine.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 10, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> can you explain this more?


anartist4u2001

 Go to youtube.com and do a search on "Illuminati" or "New World Order". There will be several videos that you can browse through about this subject.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Oh and what about the government ran Healthcare bill. It has some similarities to Hiltlers plan. There are youtube videos on this.
> 
> Also someone mentioned to me that the dying of bees is signifant and its happening at an alarming rate. Bees are very important to our food supply.


 
wow, read this girl!

"Let's get back to Monsanto for a minute. We already talked about their GMO scam, but don't forget these are the people they gave us Agent Orange. And we all know how wonderful this chemical is and the lasting effects of its exposure to our men that fought in Viet Nam. Recently, there was worldwide news that the bee colonies were collapsing. Why do you think that was? Because the bees have a hard time with the GMOs. In addition to all of Monsanto's horrors they are also involved with MSG and Aspartame. Nothing like putting something out there that screws up your brain as well."



Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/031627_sickness_health_care.html#ixzz1GGJpXkSb​


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 10, 2011)

huxtable said:


> Google "GM seeds and terminator technology". I wonder if this has something to do with Revelations 6 v 5:6.
> 5And when he had opened the third seal, I heard the third beast say, Come and see. And I beheld, and lo a black horse; and he that sat on him had a pair of balances in his hand.
> 
> 6And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts say, A measure of wheat for a penny, and three measures of barley for a penny; and see thou hurt not the oil and the wine.​
> ...


 

yeah i saw this on Food, Inc. and The Future of Food. you should watch them. they are really good.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 11, 2011)

Breaking News: 8.8 maganitude earthquake in Japan....God is coming

ETA: and now they have a tsunami! Smh

ETA2: Earthquake now upgraded to a 8.9


----------



## LVLY210 (Mar 11, 2011)

Man this is crazy

in reference to the earthquake


----------



## lovely008 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry this post will be kind of long, I've just been following this stuff so much...

Yes there is so much happening...the birth pangs really, really became stronger and more frequent this year...I sometimes forget that the rapture is not dependent on any event happening since only God the Father knows the day and the hour but all the signs are here and growing.

Anyway, The US collapsing is (ok WAS) the biggest hurdle for the coming one world government and that will be happening soon. I think the rapture might be the push the US will get but with what is going on in the middle east and most importantly what MIGHT go on in Saudi Arabia, we might be here for this country's economic collapse. I know God will provide whatever happens but I pray we aren't here for it!  If unrest reaches Saudi Arabia, oil could reach $200-$300/gallon and it would cripple and already fragile US and global economy. Today, there have already been reports of police already opening fire on protesters, the planned "day of rage" is tomorrow and we know how quickly the unrest in the middle east escalates. At this point, only God is holding this country together and whatever happens, He is of course in control and will provide for us.  The people and spiritual powers that THINK they are in control, HA! They are fulfilling their role in God's ultimate plan. 

Before I got closer to God, I did alot of research into the Illuminati/NWO conspiracies and one day it clicked that it was what was told in the bible. It's so unbelievably clear how EASY it would be for the sweet talking, "peace" bringing antichrist to swoop in and take over...it has never been more viable than it is now. Just imagine, the dude is alive and well right now and maybe he even knows who he is meant to be already since he needs to be groomed and ready. Well, that's as much as I can concern myself about him. 

Even things are emerging for The Gog/Magog War of Ezekiel 38 which I believe is Russia leading I believe Libya, Iran, Ethiopia and Turkey to war against Israel. Russia recently announced that they are planning to spend $650 billion in the next 10 years to upgrade it's army. We also know that Russia and Iran have become allies in the recent years.  The bible says that when this attack against Israel happens, Israel will be in a state of peace with noone bothering them -- as much as everyone is against Israel now, only God knows what will take place for that to happen. 

Here's the scripture and some more info about it...very interesting...bible prophecy is so awesome!

*Ezekiel 38: 1-14*
1 And the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, 2 Son of man, set thy face against Gog, the land of Magog, the chief prince of Meshech and Tubal, and prophesy against him, 3 And say, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I am against thee, O Gog, the chief prince of Meshech and Tubal: 4 And I will turn thee back, and put hooks into thy jaws, and I will bring thee forth, and all thine army, horses and horsemen, all of them clothed with all sorts of armour, even a great company with bucklers and shields, all of them handling swords:5 Persia, Ethiopia, and Libya with them; all of them with shield and helmet:6 Gomer, and all his bands; the house of Togarmah of the north quarters, and all his bands: and many people with thee.7 Be thou prepared, and prepare for thyself, thou, and all thy company that are assembled unto thee, and be thou a guard unto them. 8 After many days thou shalt be visited: in the latter years thou shalt come into the land that is brought back from the sword, and is gathered out of many people, against the mountains of Israel, which have been always waste: but it is brought forth out of the nations, and they shall dwell safely all of them. 9 Thou shalt ascend and come like a storm, thou shalt be like a cloud to cover the land, thou, and all thy bands, and many people with thee. 10 Thus saith the Lord GOD; It shall also come to pass, that at the same time shall things come into thy mind, and thou shalt think an evil thought: 11 And thou shalt say, I will go up to the land of unwalled villages; I will go to them that are at rest, that dwell safely, all of them dwelling without walls, and having neither bars nor gates, 12 To take a spoil, and to take a prey; to turn thine hand upon the desolate places that are now inhabited, and upon the people that are gathered out of the nations, which have gotten cattle and goods, that dwell in the midst of the land. 13 Sheba, and Dedan, and the merchants of Tarshish, with all the young lions thereof, shall say unto thee, Art thou come to take a spoil? hast thou gathered thy company to take a prey? to carry away silver and gold, to take away cattle and goods, to take a great spoil? 14 Therefore, son of man, prophesy and say unto Gog, Thus saith the Lord GOD; In that day when my people of Israel dwelleth safely, shalt thou not know it?

The areas named during the time of Ezekiel and the Countries now











 There has been a serious increase in the desire of Isrealites to work toward rebuilding the third temple.  To the point that the priests' (including the High Priest) garments, many of the object needed in the temple are being constructed thanks to generous donations to The Temple Institute which is by far the most proactive in building awareness and working towards making it happen. There has also been news from Jerusalem that Priests are being chosen and trained for their roles...just to be prepared. I believe God has put this overwhelming desire in their hearts to prepare...
Here's a link to some information about some objects that have been made and from the temple institute site: http://www.templeinstitute.org/meil_techelet.htm

For some reason the most shocking sign to me has been the blatant apostasy in the church. I mean, things that would NEVER have been condoned in the past. I just started to find out about the emergent church movement and the cunning infiltration of new age-ism (which is unbelievably demonic) in the church. I know The Lord warned of false prophets, apostasy..etc but it just still blows my mind. Then there's the direction the United Methodist Church in the US has been taking the past couple of years...sorry if I offend anyone that attends a Methodist church. I know some are still preaching the true gospel. 

Oh and there's the constant setting of records in HIGH FOOD PRICES...
_"Then I heard what sounded like a voice among the four living creatures, saying, "A quart of wheat for a day's wages, and three quarts of barley for a day's wages, and do not damage the oil and the wine!" (Rev. 6:6)_ It's all being set up. There's so much more I could write in terms of signs that are ripped right out of Daily NEWS headlines but at this point it's almost overwhelming.

Honestly, I'm constantly looking up...I imagine hearing/feeling the loudest sound I have ever heard and suddenly being enveloped with the most overwhelming feeling of Peace, Joy and Love. I then immediately look up to see Jesus, beautiful face beaming with unfathomable glory and LOVE, clothed in the brightest, whitest robe, with his feet of glowing bronze, his hair as white as snow and a crown with many stars on his head and in the next moment. the clouds and then heaven!

Interestingly, my mother was pronounced dead for about 5 minutes 20 years ago and she said she was about to enter heaven when Jesus came to her and stopped her. Her description of Him matches the description of Christ John gave in the book of Revelation. She said he had a crown with MANY stars and his robe was unbelievably white/bright and all the way down to his feet which were almost like bronze and glowing. She could not see his face, it was too bright. She also said she heard the most beautiful singing from SO MANY voices. He told her it was not her time and that she should go back and preach his gospel, He also said He is coming soon. She's been telling me for years about her experience but I just connected what she saw with what John described very recently. I can't believe I'd been imagining Christ in his earthly body instead of His glorified form. It was just kind of mind-blowing if nothing else...

I do try to tell my friends and sometimes strangers about Christ mostly with tracts. It's kind of scary sometimes but I ask The Holy Spirit to help me.


ETA: OMG THIS EARTHQUAKE/TSUNAMI!!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Mar 11, 2011)

The world is def ending, and we are now at that final hour. I was scared, but God told me not to be. But wow, I say prepare as much as you can, save as much money as you can, incase you need to leave asap, stock up on water and food and get a passport ASAP. GOD be with us all!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wanted to share encouragement just in case fear has tried to grip anyone. He did not leave us hopeless. Our hope is in Him.

God has not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, love, and a sound mind. Continue to rise up in His name and do not shrink back in fear. He is with us.

These things I have spoken to you, so that in Me you may have peace. *In the world you have tribulation, but take courage; I have overcome the world.* *John 16:33*

*Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid*. *John 14:27*

But thanks be to God, who always leads us in triumphal procession in Christ and through us spreads everywhere the fragrance of the knowledge of him *2 Corinthians 2:14*

They overcame him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony; they did not love their lives so much as to shrink from death. *Revelation 12:11*


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 11, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Just wanted to share encouragement just in case fear has tried to grip anyone. *He did leave us hopeless*. Our hope is in Him.


Health&hair28
Did you mean "He *did not* leave us hopeless"?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 11, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @Health&hair28
> Did you mean "He *did not* leave us hopeless"?


 

Poohbear. Yes I did. Thanks


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *GODLESSNESS IN THE LAST DAYS*
> 
> II Timothy 3:1-5,7 "But realize this, that in the last days difficult times will come.  For men will be lovers of self, lovers of money, boastful, arrogant, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, unloving, unforgiving, malicious gossips, without self-control, brutal, haters of good, treacherous, reckless, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of god; holding to a form of godliness, although they have denied its power; always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth."
> 
> ...


could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 11, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *FALLING AWAY FROM THE FAITH*
> 
> I Timothy 4:1-3 "But the spirit explicitly says that in later times some will fall away from the faith, paying attention to deceitful spirits and doctrines of demons.  *By means of the hypocrisy of liars seared in their own conscience as with a branding iron, men who forbid marriage and advocate abstaining from foods which God has created to be gratefully shared in by those who believe and know the truth."*





Kurlee said:


> could you elaborate on this?


Kurlee

The *bolded *part of this passage is talking about how false teachings come from hypocritical liars who have no conscience. Their conscience has been destroyed. They take no thought or feeling in what they say or do. Commanding people not to get married and to not eat certain foods are examples of false teachings. Marriage and food are things God wants us to receive with thanksgiving.

HTH!


*ETA:* I wanted to post the rest of this scripture in *1 Timothy 4 (NIV)*. I really like what it has to say for us:

_4 For everything God created is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, 5 because it is consecrated by the word of God and prayer.

 6 If you point these things out to the brothers and sisters, you will be a good minister of Christ Jesus, nourished on the truths of the faith and of the good teaching that you have followed. 7 Have nothing to do with godless myths and old wives’ tales; rather, train yourself to be godly. 8 For physical training is of some value, but godliness has value for all things, holding promise for both the present life and the life to come. 9 This is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance. 10 That is why we labor and strive, because we have put our hope in the living God, who is the Savior of all people, and especially of those who believe.

 11 Command and teach these things. 12 Don’t let anyone look down on you because you are young, but set an example for the believers in speech, in conduct, in love, in faith and in purity. 13 Until I come, devote yourself to the public reading of Scripture, to preaching and to teaching. 14 Do not neglect your gift, which was given you through prophecy when the body of elders laid their hands on you.

 15 Be diligent in these matters; give yourself wholly to them, so that everyone may see your progress. 16 Watch your life and doctrine closely. Persevere in them, because if you do, you will save both yourself and your hearers._


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @Kurlee
> 
> The *bolded *part of this passage is talking about how false teachings come from hypocritical liars who have no conscience. Their conscience has been destroyed. They take no thought or feeling in what they say or do. Commanding people not to get married and to not eat certain foods are examples of false teachings. Marriage and food are things God wants us to receive with thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


do you think the food thing could be the whole vegetarianism movement?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 11, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> do you think the food thing could be the whole vegetarianism movement?



Hmmm, I think so. That was my initial thought when reading that verse about abstaining from certain foods.  I think some people will teach that eating meat is a sin when it's not. It was just an Old Testament law to not eat certain meats, but Jesus came to fulfill that law. Jesus says it is what comes out of a man that defiles a man, not what he puts in his belly. I believe God has allowed us to eat any food.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Hmmm, I think so. That was my initial thought when reading that verse about abstaining from certain foods.  I think some people will teach that eating meat is a sin when it's not. It was just an Old Testament law to not eat certain meats, but Jesus came to fulfill that law. Jesus says it is what comes out of a man that defiles a man, not what he puts in his belly. I believe God has allowed us to eat any food.


see this part has always been confusing to me. I read an article where a scientist looked at the leviticus law and explained why god was "onto something". Basically, all the things God told us not to eat like swine and shellfish were scavengers and had incomplete digestive systems, so a lot of the filth they consume is not full "removed".  He compared chickens to pork and how even if they both have poor eating habits, one can completely eliminate it while the other can't. He kept comparing different animals, but i can't remember which academic journal is was published in.


----------



## lovely008 (Mar 11, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Just wanted to share encouragement just in case fear has tried to grip anyone. He did not leave us hopeless. Our hope is in Him.
> 
> God has not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, love, and a sound mind. Continue to rise up in His name and do not shrink back in fear. He is with us.
> 
> ...



Amen! In this time of trouble, we can spread The Gospel of Peace to a world that is living in fear and turmoil.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> The world is def ending, and we are now at that final hour. I was scared, but God told me not to be. But wow,* I say prepare as much as you can, save as much money as you can, incase you need to leave asap, stock up on water and food and get a passport ASAP*. GOD be with us all!


 

you will not need those things


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 11, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Just wanted to share encouragement just in case fear has tried to grip anyone. He did not leave us hopeless. Our hope is in Him.
> 
> God has not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, love, and a sound mind. Continue to rise up in His name and do not shrink back in fear. He is with us.
> 
> ...


 

thank you so much for this!


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> see this part has always been confusing to me. I read an article where a scientist looked at the leviticus law and explained why god was "onto something". Basically, all the things God told us not to eat like swine and shellfish were scavengers and had incomplete digestive systems, so a lot of the filth they consume is not full "removed". He compared chickens to pork and how even if they both have poor eating habits, one can completely eliminate it while the other can't. He kept comparing different animals, but i can't remember which academic journal is was published in.


Poohbear said:
GODLESSNESS IN THE LAST DAYS

II Timothy 3:1-5,7 "But realize this, that in the last days difficult times will come. For men will be lovers of self, lovers of money, boastful, arrogant, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, unloving, unforgiving, malicious gossips, without self-control, brutal, haters of good, treacherous, reckless, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of god; holding to a form of godliness, although they have denied its power; always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth."

FALLING AWAY FROM THE FAITH

I Timothy 4:1-3 "But the spirit explicitly says that in later times some will fall away from the faith, paying attention to deceitful spirits and doctrines of demons. By means of the hypocrisy of liars seared in their own conscience as with a branding iron, men who forbid marriage and advocate abstaining from foods which God has created to be gratefully shared in by those who believe and know the truth." 


Kurlee,
If I may add to your discussion with Poohbear? It is always amusing to me how scientists 'discover' God was onto something . Who knows better the inner workings and intricacies of a product than the designer ? That is why for some they should abstain from meats, some from soft drinks, some don't need as much H2O as others. It is not right to say no one should drink coffee b/c God has revealed to you coffee is not good for your body. It may be fine for mine. That's why some ppl can smoke for years and have the pinkest lungs. Most others - cancer, emphysema, COPD city here we come. God made these bodies. He knows what they can stand. It is best to do (consume) all things in moderation. Balance is very important to God. 
As for the other scripture there is mention of those with a seared conscious and a form of godliness but not the real deal. They acknowledge God is real. They believe there is a God out there (so do demons BTW) but their actions do not line up with the behaviors God has said set one apart as one of his children. They frequently say things like God is love. He is too but, a part of loving someone also means there are times when correction is needed. They forget that part and choose to believe their loving God would not punish anyone . We choose our actions daily and like gravity, the consequence of an action does not depend on one's understanding of possible outcomes. For example ignorance/ unbelief in gravity will not stop you from falling from a 10 story building. A seared conscious causes us to not be able to hear the still small quiet voice of God when he speaks over time. As a result, we do the things that seem right and fair to us at the time. Many of which are diametrically opposed to the word of God. The worse part of that scripture is ending up with a reprobate mind . Now that breaks my heart even though I know ppl will have chosen to do so . After so long God will say, "Ok, believe whatever you want to believe. Go ahead and marry a dolphin. Go ahead and watch this porn. Go ahead and keep eating fried food, bread, and mashed potatos only b/c veggies just don't taste as good, etc." He withdraws his hand of protection. You are a sitting duck for the enemy. You chose, he acceptederplexed .
Rom 1:18-28 
18 The wrath of God is being revealed from heaven against all the godlessness and wickedness of people, who suppress the truth by their wickedness, 19 since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them. 20 For since the creation of the world God’s invisible qualities—his eternal power and divine nature—have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that people are without excuse. 
 21 For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened. 22 Although they claimed to be wise, they became fools 23 and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images made to look like a mortal human being and birds and animals and reptiles. 
 24 Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another. 25 They exchanged the truth about God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator—who is forever praised. Amen. 
 26 Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural sexual relations for unnatural ones. 27 In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed shameful acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their error. 
 28 Furthermore, just as they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, so God gave them over to a depraved mind, so that they do what ought not to be done. 29 They have become filled with every kind of wickedness, evil, greed and depravity. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit and malice. They are gossips, 30 slanderers, God-haters, insolent, arrogant and boastful; they invent ways of doing evil; they disobey their parents; 31 they have no understanding, no fidelity, no love, no mercy. 32 *Although they know God’s righteous decree that those who do such things deserve death, they not only continue to do these very things but also approve of those who practice them.*


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 11, 2011)

we no longer live under laws but we live under grace. The laws of not eating certain foods died out after Jesus died for us.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 11, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Poohbear said:
> GODLESSNESS IN THE LAST DAYS
> 
> II Timothy 3:1-5,7 "But realize this, that in the last days difficult times will come. For men will be lovers of self, lovers of money, boastful, arrogant, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, unloving, unforgiving, malicious gossips, without self-control, brutal, haters of good, treacherous, reckless, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of god; holding to a form of godliness, although they have denied its power; always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth."
> ...


i find it funny too. It's like DUH?! I we know so little about what we THINK we know.  Thanks for the responses. I am still learning.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Mar 11, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> you will not need those things



Because of the rapture? I don't think there will be a pre tribulation rapture because Jesus spoke about enduring till the end, I'm still on the fence with this subject. But I understand what your saying


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Because of the rapture? I don't think there will be a pre tribulation rapture because Jesus spoke about enduring till the end, I'm still on the fence with this subject. But I understand what your saying


 
That is not what Jesus meant when he spoke about enduring til the end.  He means to continue spreading the gospel, living day to day as followers of Christ, continue to not conform to the world, continue to renew your mind and studying his word.  Example, as of now the majority of us are probably at work.  We are working for a goal, to get our job that we have been assigned to do done and the other goal is to get to the end day (which for me tonight will be after 8) so we are enduring (doing our work and what we're suppose to do until it's time to get off and go home).  It's much like the body of Christ today.  We are not citizens of this world, so we're doing what we need to do according to what God has called us to do until he takes us home.  

As far as pre-trib, we are pre-trib.  The rapture will most definitely come before the tribulation.  Stuff that is going down now is nothing compares to what to come after the rapture.  If one has trusted Jesus as their Lord and Savior, then we won't go through that time.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> The world is def ending, and we are now at that final hour. I was scared, but God told me not to be. But wow, I say prepare as much as you can, save as much money as you can, incase you need to leave asap, stock up on water and food and get a passport ASAP. GOD be with us all!



 

Jesus said... _"... and when you see these things, 'see to it, that you're not troubled'; look up for your Salvation is near."_


----------



## lovely008 (Mar 11, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> you will not need those things



I've actually heard of some believers being led to stocking up on imperishable foods and water and leaving bibles with information about the rapture/coming tribulation/salvation inside just for those who will be left behind.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

OH Gosh, I felt so bad when I read these post.  there isn't going to be a one government system going on.  We have the statue of King Nebuchadnezzar as our example of how the empires would be, Where we are in that statue is the toes. as you can see in the picture if you look it up its  a mixture of iron and clay. You don't even have to go to the bible you can go online and look at the world empires and you will see the order in which they came on the scene exactly as the statue depict. 
*Daniel 2
 31 “Your Majesty looked, and there before you stood a large statue—an enormous, dazzling statue, awesome in appearance. 32 The head of the statue was made of pure gold, its chest and arms of silver, its belly and thighs of bronze, 33 its legs of iron, its feet partly of iron and partly of baked clay. 34 While you were watching, a rock was cut out, but not by human hands. It struck the statue on its feet of iron and clay and smashed them. 35 Then the iron, the clay, the bronze, the silver and the gold were all broken to pieces and became like chaff on a threshing floor in the summer. The wind swept them away without leaving a trace. But the rock that struck the statue became a huge mountain and filled the whole earth. 
*

Head of Gold  -      This was Babylon empire                  612 - 539 BC

Chest of Silver -    This was the Medo-Persian empire     539 - 331 BC

Thighs of Bronze -   This was the empire of Greece         331 - 168 BC

Legs of Iron            This was the Roman empire              168 - 476 

Iron and Clay  - Roman and US
There are two things you need to be very concerned about and that is the seal of God and the Mark of the Beast. Its not a stamp or a chip its what you believe and what you worship. 

Plus study out things. See how Nebuchadnezzar did not want to believe that his rein was short lived and went and had a statue build exactly as his dream only in all Gold. Nothing can stop God. But again here is an example of how things will be. You will not have a choice in how you worship, eventually that choice will be made for you or you will die. That really what is coming down the line. Yes and tribulation. Yes we won't be "raptured" out of it.  Rapture is not even a biblical word.  No all who are saved and who are not saved will go through the tribulation. But there is nothing to fear, God will preserve  you through it, just like he did the Hebrews and see what happened to the Egyptians but passed over the Hebrews, the question is are you trusting in God to deliver you out of your many situations now. Most of us do not.  You know the bible is not just a book, its not just a book to study out the passages to remember.   its so much more then that, not only does it tells us our history and gives us tons of examples, its shows us the way.  It tells us the why of it. But if you read it with preconceived ideals its very easy to remain lost. It does not contradict, its very easy and very very hard to read, but with prayer it comes alive and you will be amazed every single time you pick it up.  that there is a promise and a future and that God will not withhold no good thing from you.


----------



## loulou7 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that this Christian Fellowship thread is here for bascially like-minded individuals.

Yes, Bible prophecies are being fulfilled, right under our noses and so many professed believers are asleep. I have even had some to say there has always been earthquakes, floods, etc...  But what these individuals are forgetting is the frequency of them. 

The Bible uses the illustration of a women about to give birth. The birth pangs continue to increase in number and intensity until the child arrives.

So far as stocking up food and water... Did not Jesus say, Your bread and water is sure?

The only thing we need to be concerned about is trusting and obeying. G_d has never failed in the past and we can look to him for our future.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

I found this article online, I removed the name of the mark of the beast, because its a church that practices all the bibles says that it would and there are many online here that attend this church, its not the church in itself its the practice of said church

The One World Government

Many people, including Christians are waiting for a one world government to be set up, that will rule the earth.  Yes, there is no doubt that the powers of this earth are trying to set up a one world government that will totally rule the world and they will succeed to a certain extent to be able to enforce the mark of the beast, but the world will never become united under a single world nation again like in the past under Babylon, Medo-Persia, Greece and Rome.  You see, God revealed to Daniel that Rome would be the last single one world ruling kingdom.  After Rome, on this great image, we have the feet of iron and clay.  Now what did Daniel say about the feet? ..... Daniel 42-43 .....'And as the toes of the feet were part of iron, and part of clay, so the kingdom shall be partly strong, and partly broken.  And whereas thou sawest iron mixed with miry clay, they shall mingle themselves with the seed of men: but they shall not cleave one to another, even as iron is not mixed with clay.' ..... After Rome fell, it split into the kingdoms of Europe.  Now we know that people in the past have tried to unite Europe into one nation to rule the world, and they will continue to try like the European Union and United Nations are doing today, but as we can see from the prophecy of Daniel 2 above, they shall not 'cleave one to another' and shall not succeed.  The leaders of this world can try all they like to form a one world united ruling nation, but if God has shown through bible prophecy that it cannot happen again, then it won't.  Don't get me wrong, the nations of this world will come together in "agreement" for a short time to force the laws of the beast  upon the world.  As you will see in Revelation 13 that one of the end time beast powers (see America in Prophecy) causes the earth to receive the mark of the beast, and any who refuse, will be killed.  But notice that Daniel says this final world power will be partly strong from the iron of Rome, and it will also be broken and it won't be able to cleave together, therefore this "one world government" will only last a short time.  The only completely united single ruling kingdom that is coming, is the Kingdom of Christ Jesus, which will smash the kingdoms of this earth to pieces!  Praise God!


----------



## lovely008 (Mar 11, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> OH Gosh, I felt so bad when I read these post.  there isn't going to be a one government system going on.  We have the statue of King Nebuchadnezzar as our example of how the empires would be, Where we are in that statue is the toes. as you can see in the picture if you look it up its  a mixture of iron and clay. You don't even have to go to the bible you can go online and look at the world empires and you will see the order in which they came on the scene exactly as the statue depict.
> *Daniel 2
> 31 “Your Majesty looked, and there before you stood a large statue—an enormous, dazzling statue, awesome in appearance. 32 The head of the statue was made of pure gold, its chest and arms of silver, its belly and thighs of bronze, 33 its legs of iron, its feet partly of iron and partly of baked clay. 34 While you were watching, a rock was cut out, but not by human hands. It struck the statue on its feet of iron and clay and smashed them. 35 Then the iron, the clay, the bronze, the silver and the gold were all broken to pieces and became like chaff on a threshing floor in the summer. The wind swept them away without leaving a trace. But the rock that struck the statue became a huge mountain and filled the whole earth.
> *
> ...




That's interesting you believe in the post-trib rapture, that must be burdensome, honestly but you are of course not the only one. Don't let him steal your joy! Please check these links out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzsBC2yiqG8
http://the-end-time.blogspot.com/2009/11/why-pre-tribulation-rapture-is.html
http://www.raptureready.com/featured/duck/dd10.html

I just wanted to present that info that is supported by scripture! If you still don't agree with a post-trib rapture, I know you'll be overjoyed when we are all caught up together before the time of testing  God bless!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 11, 2011)

blazingthru

Thanks for sharing. I understand not wanting to post that particular church. Im sure I know what you are talking about. My husband and I have been studying this subject and I am just blown away at this.  Also have you heard of the book of Martyrs?  That organization has a lot of blood on its hands.  These people wanted the truth of the bible not manmade unbiblical doctrine. 

Again thanks


----------



## Country gal (Mar 11, 2011)

It is really deep to see the signs from the bible,.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 11, 2011)

These problems have been happening for centuries, off and on.  I do believe that there will be a climax of sorts but our admonition has always been to persevere until our last day on earth.  That's the focus.  Otherwise, one can fret and become anxious.


----------



## LVLY210 (Mar 11, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> _I agree that there are many signs that we are in the End Times, but we must always keep in mind that the day and hour of Jesus' return is unknown.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to post a scripture of these signs mentioned in the Bible:_
> ...




I found this article today and thought there might be a correlation to this scripture.

Posted at  1:45 PM ET, 03/11/2011          *The "SuperMoon" and the Japan earthquake*


_ By                       Jason Samenow               _
           On March 19, the moon's orbit will make its closest approach to  Earth in 18 years while at the same time be in full phase.  Such a  coincidence has been named a "SuperMoon" by astrologer Richard Nolle.  As entertainingly chronicled by John Metcalfe  over at TBD, Nolle predicts all kinds of weather and natural hazard  mayhem, including strong earthquakes, around the time of the Supermoon.   
  So the questions that emerge are: 1) Is there any legitimate science  linking the Supermoon and extreme natural hazards? and, 2) Did the  upcoming Supermoon play a role in this morning's horrific earthquake in  Japan, the fifth most powerful on record?
  AccuWeather's Astronomy blogger Mark Paquette, in a post on March 1, stopped short of rejecting the idea Supermoons and natural hazards are linked, writing:


more on link


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/capitalweathergang/2011/03/the_supermoon_and_the_japan_ea.html

Now if this "Supermoon" is true, imagine what would happen with no moon. Interesting.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

lovely008 said:


> That's interesting you believe in the post-trib rapture, that must be burdensome, honestly but you are of course not the only one. Don't let him steal your joy! Please check these links out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzsBC2yiqG8
> http://the-end-time.blogspot.com/2009/11/why-pre-tribulation-rapture-is.html
> ...



No I believe in the scriptures and the scriptures do not support a post-tribe rapture at all.  Again many teachers, minister will support this belief but what does the word of God say about that. But first lets think about this for a moment what is so special about us that we get pulled out before the "time of trouble" comes. if we are pulled out why would God come again.   Judgment is now it has already begun and if people don't get it right, Now! there is no second chance none at all. Lets look at the tribulation of God's people that went through it. 
Israel in Egypt before the Exodus.​ Daniel and his friends in the fiery furnance.​ ​ The Christians fed to the lions in Rome.​ 1260 year persecution by the Papal Church of Rome. (which was foretold exactly in the scriptures)​ 
​*Revelation  7:9,14 .....After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no  man could number, of all nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues,  stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes,  and palms in their hands.  And I said unto him, Sir, thou knowest. And  he said to me, These are they which came out of great tribulation, and have washed their robes, and made them white in the blood of the Lamb.'* .....  Notice what has happened to this great multitude.  They came *OUT* of great tribulation.  Now some interpret this the wrong way.  They were not '_raptured'_ before the tribulation, but came out of it.  To come out of the tribulation, you would first have to be *IN*  it.  Do you see the truth of this?  Please take note of this vital  point:  There are only two ways that they could come out of  tribulation.  The first is through death, being killed for their faith.   The second is that they went through the tribulation without  compromising their true faith, obeying God, and they were still living  when Jesus returns at the second coming.
thats the 144,000.00 that will still be  LIVING when Jesus returns. 
No we are not going to have an easy time of it. 
*John 16:33 .....'These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.'*​ *Acts 14:22 .....'Confirming the souls of the disciples, and exhorting them to continue in the faith, and that we must through much tribulation enter into the kingdom of God.'*​ *2 Thessalonians 1:4 .....'So that we ourselves glory in you in the churches of God for your patience and faith in all your persecutions and tribulations that ye endure.'*​ *Revelation  2:10 .....'Fear none of those things which thou shalt suffer: behold,  the devil shall cast some of you into prison, that ye may be tried; and ye shall have tribulation ten days: be thou faithful unto death, and I will give thee a crown of life.'*​ *1 Peter 4:12 .....'Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you.*

But while its called today we have time to learn the truth of Gods message and change our lives and others. Not by traditions but by the very words that proceed out of mouth of our Lord and Savior.  I know this is a lot and shocking for some and others but it is the truth. Satan wants to keep us in darkness but we can overcome that if we step out on faith and start really studying and really searching hard. Its when you start that you will find the truth. Yes I am looking for that day when Jesus will part the clouds and roll the heavens away and come and call us that love and save and obey him home. So I am a little anxious and excited at the same time.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2011)

lovely008 said:


> I've actually heard of some believers being led to stocking up on imperishable foods and water and leaving bibles with information about the rapture/coming tribulation/salvation inside just for those who will be left behind.



I do stock up on water; for usually after a bad [normal] storm a water main may break and the water is turned off until it's repaired.  We're not able to drink the water until it runs it's course.  

I have new cases of water of all kinds in my home -- Deer Park, Figi, Dasani, Eternity, Voss - I love the bottles,  Perrier...  I just love water.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

The 70 weeks of Daniel is an amazing prophecy and perfectly foretells the first coming of Christ Jesus confirming Him as Messiah, and also reveals something very significant concerning the Jews.

70 Weeks of Daniel

Not only does this Bible prophecy, the 70 weeks of Daniel 9,  confirm Jesus as the Messiah, but it also gave a warning and a time frame for the Jews to put an end to their sins and return to God.  In this amazing study we will find out exactly what happened to the Jews when this time prophecy was fulfilled and came to an end.

It is interesting that the non-Messianic Jews who this 70 weeks of Daniel partly concerns, actually leave it well alone, because they believe it to be accursed.  The tragic thing is, that if they really studied and heeded what it said, then they would have realized exactly who Jesus was.  This is one reason why Bible prophecy is so important for us to study and find out the truth, because through it, God reveals vital information for us.  Unfortunately, these days we have so many different interpretations of end times Bible prophecy.  Why is that?  Well, one of the reasons is that TRUE Bible prophecy points to the Roman Catholic Church as the Bible antichrist, and therefore, as a counter to the well known Christian reformation which exposed the Papal Church of Rome as antichrist, they commissioned Jesuit priests to think of different interpretations and to flood the world with those interpretations, so that the Roman Catholic Church no longer stood as antichrist (according to the new false Jesuit interpretations).  How did they do this?  By cutting off 7 years from this 70 weeks of Daniel and putting it in the future, where a future (different) antichrist would put an end to the sacrifices in a rebuilt temple in Israel, and sadly the majority of Christians have fallen for this false teaching of Rome.

How do you know that you will find the truth here?  Because we only use the Word of God and historical facts to reveal the truth.

Many Christians, as said above, cut off the last 7 years from this 70 weeks prophecy of Daniel and place them in the future, but there is not a single line of scripture that tells us to do this.  So let me start by saying that the seventy weeks are seventy CONTINUOUS weeks of prophetic time.  This is so important to grasp.  There are no gaps in between this prophecy, but a continuous unbroken time line.  How long are the 70 'prophetic' weeks?  We will find out below.  Let's now delve into this fascinating Bible prophecy from Daniel, the great prophet and servant of God.

Daniel 9:2 .....'In the first year of his reign I Daniel understood by books the number of the years, whereof the word of the LORD came to Jeremiah the prophet, that he would accomplish seventy years in the desolations of Jerusalem.' ..... Daniel was a student of Jeremiah's prophecies, and understood that the 70 years of captivity for the Israelites had come to an end ..... Jeremiah 25:11-12 .....'And this whole land shall be a desolation, and an astonishment; and these nations shall serve the king of Babylon seventy years.  And it shall come to pass, when seventy years are accomplished, that I will punish the king of Babylon, and that nation, saith the LORD, for their iniquity, and the land of the Chaldeans, and will make it perpetual desolations.' ..... The seventy years that Jeremiah had prophesied about had now come to an end with the fall of Babylon.

Daniel praying in 70 weeks prophecy Daniel now comes before God in prayer.  Take a good look at how Daniel approaches our Heavenly Father ..... Daniel 9:3-4 .....'And I set my face unto the Lord God, to seek by prayer and supplications, with fasting, and sackcloth, and ashes: And I prayed unto the LORD my God, and made my confession, and said, O Lord, the great and dreadful God, keeping the covenant and mercy to them that love him, and to them that keep his commandments.' ..... How does the majority of the Christian world come to God?  We seem to think these days that a quick prayer without even a bowed head will do.  There is very little reverence for God these days, so we need to learn a lesson from Daniel.  He came to God in prayer, WITH FASTING, SACKCLOTH AND ASHES!!  Does that mean we need to be covered in sackcloth and ashes?  No, but we need to take the lesson of reverence and humility from Daniel.  And how does he address God?  'the great and dreadful God'.  He has complete reverence for our Almighty Creator.  I really believe that God would move in a more greater and glorious way if the church would learn how to come before Him.

So why does Daniel come before God in prayer? ..... Daniel 9:5-6 .....'We have sinned, and have committed iniquity, and have done wickedly, and have rebelled, even by departing from thy precepts and from thy judgments: Neither have we hearkened unto thy servants the prophets, which spake in thy name to our kings, our princes, and our fathers, and to all the people of the land.' ..... The Israelites kept falling into sin and disobeying God, and if you study through the Old Testament you will find that they kept falling into apostasy over and over again and that is why they were taken into captivity, because of their many sins, and constant turning from the LORD.  So Daniel comes before God to confess their sins and ask for forgiveness.  So this is a good lesson for us in that we should be asking for forgiveness for others we know, not just for ourselves.  Daniel doesn't just pray for himself, he prays for ALL Israel.

Daniel 9:20-22 .....'And whiles I was speaking, and praying, and confessing my sin and the sin of my people Israel, and presenting my supplication before the LORD my God for the holy mountain of my God;  Yea, whiles I was speaking in prayer, even the man Gabriel, whom I had seen in the vision at the beginning, being caused to fly swiftly, touched me about the time of the evening oblation.  And he informed me, and talked with me, and said, O Daniel, I am now come forth to give thee skill and understanding.' ..... Daniel was given a vision in chapter 8, and now during his prayer, the angel Gabriel was commanded by God to go and give Daniel understanding about the vision.  Now we know that this was concerning the vision in chapter 8, because there is no other vision given to Daniel between that time and his prayer in chapter 9.  The vision is concerning the 2300 days (from chapter 8), where at the end of the vision, if you read it, you will find that Daniel fainted and was sick and couldn't understand the vision (Daniel 8:27).  Gabriel had come now to give Daniel 'skill and understanding' about the vision.  We now delve into the actual 70 weeks prophecy of Daniel:

Daniel 9:24 .....'Seventy weeks are determined upon thy people and upon thy holy city, to finish the transgression, and to make an end of sins, and to make reconciliation for iniquity, and to bring in everlasting righteousness, and to seal up the vision and prophecy, and to anoint the most Holy.' ..... As mentioned at the start of this page, this prophecy of the 70 weeks were given to the Jews to put an end to their sins.  God chose the nation of Israel to be a light to the World, to take God's Word to the world and bring glory to Him.  But, the Israelites failed because of their constant sin and apostasy.  So now God through Daniel gives them 70 weeks to put an end once and for all to their falling away, otherwise He would take away from them their special status of being the chosen nation and give it to someone else.  Jesus confirmed this Himself when He said in Matthew 21:43 .....'Therefore say I unto you, the kingdom of God shall be taken from you, and given to a nation bringing forth the fruits thereof.' ..... Why did Jesus say this?  Because the nation of Israel had failed.  They didn't end their sin and rebellion against God's law, and they didn't accept Jesus as their Saviour.  So the kingdom of God was taken from them and given to the Gentiles (anyone who accepts Christ Jesus).  Did this mean that the Jews were lost?  No, it just means that they no longer enjoyed special status as God's only chosen people.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

"The Kingdom of God shall be taken from you (Jews) and given to another nation (Gentiles)"

Are the 70 weeks of Daniel literal weeks?  No, you see in bible prophecy, a day equals a year.  Note the following two scriptures.

Ezekiel 4:6 .....'And when thou hast accomplished them, lie again on thy right side, and thou shalt bear the iniquity of the house of Judah forty days: I have appointed thee each day for a year.'

Numbers 14:34 .....'After the number of the days in which ye searched the land, even forty days, each day for a year, shall ye bear your iniquities, even forty years, and ye shall know my breach of promise.'

See day for a year principle for more great info on this.

So one day in bible prophecy is one literal year.  So let's calculate the 70 weeks.  70x7 = 490.  So the 70 weeks = 490 prophetic days, but taking into account that a day = a year in bible prophecy, then this 70 weeks is actually 490 years.  Most bible scholars are in agreement that this time period is actually 490 years, not days.  So to remain as God's special chosen nation, Israel had 490 years to put a complete end to their sins.  But when did this 490 years start?

end times prophecy chart


70 Weeks of Daniel Starting Point

Daniel 9:25 .....'Know therefore and understand, that from the going forth of the commandment to restore and to build Jerusalem.' ..... So as we do here, we need to use the Word of God and actual historical facts.  Now the seventy weeks prophecy of Daniel would start, as said in the verse above, at the command to rebuild Jerusalem.  When was this? ..... Ezra 7:13,20 .....'I make a decree, that all they of the people of Israel, and of his priests and Levites, in my realm, which are minded of their own freewill to go up to Jerusalem, go with thee.  And whatsoever more shall be needful for the house of thy God, which thou shalt have occasion to bestow, bestow it out of the king's treasure house.' ..... Artaxerxes issued the above decree in 457 BC.  This is where some people disagree, because the command to rebuild Jerusalem had already been given by Cyrus, and the rebuilding had already started.  We find this decree in Ezra 1:3 .....'Who is there among you of all his people? his God be with him, and let him go up to Jerusalem, which is in Judah, and build the house of the LORD God of Israel, (he is the God,) which is in Jerusalem.' ..... This decree was given in 539 BC.  But the Israelites were forced to stop rebuilding the city by Artaxerxes ..... Ezra 4:21,23 .....'Give ye now commandment to cause these men to cease, and that this city be not builded, until another commandment shall be given from me.  Now when the copy of king Artaxerxes' letter was read before Rehum, and Shimshai the scribe, and their companions, they went up in haste to Jerusalem unto the Jews, and made them to cease by force and power.' ..... But notice that they were to only stop UNTIL they were given another command by Artaxerxes to continue.  So it is at this second command that the 490 year (70 weeks) prophecy begins.

Is there any way we can be sure that we have chosen the right command?  Yes!  There is a very sure way of knowing that we have chosen the right one, because within this 70 weeks (490 years) prophecy, Christ is revealed as the Messiah..... Daniel 9:25 .....'Know therefore and understand, that from the going forth of the commandment to restore and to build Jerusalem unto the Messiah the Prince shall be seven weeks, and threescore and two weeks: the street shall be built again, and the wall, even in troublous times.' ..... Did you notice there, from the command until MESSIAH THE PRINCE?  This is none other than Christ Jesus.  So, we need to do some easy straightforward calculating to work this out.  The seven weeks and threescore and two weeks in the above verse is 69 weeks, which amounts to 483 days.  Now as we know a day in bible prophecy = a year.  So this 483 days is actually 483 years.  So in 483 years AFTER the command (second command from Artaxerxes) to rebuild Jerusalem, Jesus would be revealed as the Messiah.  This is the important bit as to know which command to choose:

If you choose the first command by Cyrus in 539 BC and take away 483 years, we come to 56 BC.

If you choose the second command by Artaxerxes in 457 BC and take away the 483 years, we come to 27 AD.

What happened in 56 BC?  Nothing that concerned Jesus

What happened in 27 AD?  Jesus' Baptism!  He is revealed as Messiah

For much more information on the evidence for this date, see Daniels 70 weeks prophecy

So now you can see why the SECOND command by Artaxerxes HAS to be used.  Not that we need any more confirmation that we are using the right starting point with the second command, but God's amazing truth gives us even more confirmation.  You see, in Daniel 9:25, the angel Gabriel gives two time periods.  One period of '7 weeks' and the other period of 'threescore and two weeks'.  A little bit more calculating to do!  Seven weeks = 49 years (don't forget the day to year rule).  From 457 BC (the second command), 49 years would take us to 408 BC.  Is this date significant?  Yes it is!!  It is the date that the restoration of the city finished!  Then we have the threescore and two weeks which equates to 434 years.  Now if we take 434 from 408 BC (when rebuilding the city had finished), we come to 27 AD, Jesus' baptism!  Friend, that is the amazing truth of God right there!  Praise God!!

Notice from this next scripture that Jesus Himself confirms that this time period from Daniels 70 weeks prophecy had been fulfilled by Himself ..... Mark 1:9-15 .....'And it came to pass in those days, that Jesus came from Nazareth of Galilee, and was baptized of John in Jordan. And straightway coming up out of the water, he saw the heavens opened, and the Spirit like a dove descending upon him:  And there came a voice from heaven, saying, Thou art my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased.  And immediately the spirit driveth him into the wilderness.  And he was there in the wilderness forty days, tempted of Satan; and was with the wild beasts; and the angels ministered unto him.  Now after that John was put in prison, Jesus came into Galilee, preaching the gospel of the kingdom of God, and saying, The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand: repent ye, and believe the gospel.' ..... The time of the 7 weeks and the threescore and two weeks had been fulfilled.  The voice from Heaven was heard and Jesus Christ was revealed as the Messiah.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 11, 2011)

So we still have one week left to account for in this 70 week prophecy.  This is where a lot of Christians now cut off the last week of this prophecy and place it future to us at the very end times.  But as we confirmed earlier, this prophecy is a continuous one.  There is no scripture to say we need to cut off the last week and place it somewhere in the future.  Again, this was done by the Jesuits to take the focus off the Roman Catholic Church as antichrist.  So let's see where this last week fits in:

Daniel 9:26-27 .....'And after threescore and two weeks shall Messiah be cut off, but not for himself: and the people of the prince that shall come shall destroy the city and the sanctuary; and the end thereof shall be with a flood, and unto the end of the war desolations are determined.  And he shall confirm the covenant with many for one week: and in the midst of the week he shall cause the sacrifice and the oblation to cease, and for the overspreading of abominations he shall make it desolate, even until the consummation, and that determined shall be poured upon the desolate.' ..... So after the baptism of Jesus (after the threescore and two weeks, which ended in 27 AD), it says that Messiah shall be 'cut off'.  Now those words, cut off means to be killed.  This can only point to the sacrifice of Jesus on the cross.  Notice in the verse it also says that it was NOT FOR HIMSELF that he was cut off (killed).  As we know, Jesus died for us to bare our sins.  Now if you take this last week of this 70 week prophecy and put it in the future, then you are denying that it is pointing to the cross of our Saviour, which it clearly is.  So this last week of the 70 weeks prophecy starts at the baptism of Jesus, and in the middle of the week, He would cause the sacrifice and oblation to cease.  At the cross, Jesus put an end to the priestly service, which included the sacrifice and offerings of animals for sins.  The middle of 7 years is 3.5 years.  If you take 3.5 years from 27 AD, you come to 31 AD.  This is the exact year of Jesus sacrifice on the cross of Calvary.  The great veil of the temple ripped in two, which symbolized the end of the sacrifice and oblation (offerings).  In no way is this a future antichrist which the Jesuit false teaching proclaims.

There is 3.5 years left of this 70 weeks of Daniel.  After they killed Jesus on the cross, the Jews were given another 3.5 years to end their sin and accept Jesus as their Saviour.  What an awesome God we have, who is full of grace!  Now it said in the 70 week prophecy that the covenant would be confirmed for 1 week, which is 7 'prophetic' days, which equates to 7 literal years.  Christ confirmed the covenant for the first 3.5 years, and after His death and resurrection, it was now the job of the apostles to continue preaching the gospel message to the Jews for the last 3.5 years ..... Luke 24:46-47 .....'And said unto them, Thus it is written, and thus it behooved Christ to suffer, and to rise from the dead the third day: And that repentance and remission of sins should be preached in his name among all nations, beginning at Jerusalem.' ..... So beginning at Jerusalem, the apostles were to confirm the new covenant.  So when did the Jews finally reject the gospel message of Christ and when did this 3.5 years come to an end? ..... Acts 7:57-58 .....'Then they cried out with a loud voice, and stopped their ears, and ran upon him with one accord, and cast him out of the city, and stoned him: and the witnesses laid down their clothes at a young man's feet, whose name was Saul.' ..... Stephen had just given a speech about the gospel to the Jewish leaders, and notice above what they did, 'they stopped their ears' and stoned Stephen.  So they finally rejected the new covenant message and thus rejected Jesus and this fulfilled the 70 weeks prophecy of Daniel and that special status of being God's chosen nation was taken from them.  By the way, the stoning of Stephen happened exactly 3.5 years after the cross, thus perfectly fulfilling the time prophecy of 70 weeks (490 years).  Paul himself, after becoming a follower of Christ, confirmed this ..... Acts 13:46 .....'Then Paul and Barnabas waxed bold, and said, It was necessary that the word of God should first have been spoken to you: but seeing ye put it from you, and judge yourselves unworthy of everlasting life, lo, we turn to the Gentiles.'

This 70 weeks prophecy of Daniel 9 doesn't end there though.  Something else was prophesied that would happen ..... Daniel 9:26 .....'And after threescore and two weeks shall Messiah be cut off, but not for himself: and the people of the prince that shall come shall destroy the city and the sanctuary; and the end thereof shall be with a flood, and unto the end of the war desolations are determined.' ..... This is the part where the Jesuits 'made up' a different interpretation, so as to point to a future antichrist.  Many Christians go along with this and believe this 'prince' to be the future antichrist.  But this part of the prophecy has also already been fulfilled.  The Roman army in 70 AD, came and destroyed the city of Jerusalem:

"In AD66, when Cestius came against the city, but withdrew, the Christians discerned in this the sign foretold by Christ and fled, while 1,100,000 Jews are said to have been killed in the terrible siege in AD70."   Eusebius, Church History, Book 3, Chapter 5.

This was a tragic consequence of the Jews rejection of Christ.  The city of Jerusalem was completely leveled by the Romans, which also was foretold by Christ ..... Mark 13:2 .....'And Jesus answering said unto him, Seest thou these great buildings? there shall not be left one stone upon another, that shall not be thrown down.'

"The house of the Jews was left desolate"

So in this prophecy of the 70 weeks of Daniel, God forgave the Jews 70 x 7.  Jesus confirmed this Himself when He said to Peter in Matthew 18:21-22 .....'Then came Peter to him, and said, Lord, how oft shall my brother sin against me, and I forgive him? till seven times? Jesus saith unto him, I say not unto thee, Until seven times: but, Until seventy times seven.' ..... How amazing is the Word of God?!!  So the Jewish nation were given 70 x 7 (70 weeks or 490 years) to end their sin and turn to God.  This they did not do and as a result, the Kingdom of God was taken from them and given to the Gentiles.  The Jewish nation were no longer the chosen nation.  This is something that many prophecy teachers and students miss.  You will see many end times bible prophecy websites that focus on the nation of Israel in the end times, still thinking that they are God's chosen people, but this 70 weeks prophecy of Daniel proves that they are no longer that chosen nation.  They can still turn to Jesus and be converted to Christianity, but they are no longer the one chosen nation, because now all who turn to Jesus, whether Jew or Gentile are TRUE Israel, as the following verses confirm:

Romans 2:28-29 .....'For he is not a Jew, which is one outwardly; neither is that circumcision, which is outward in the flesh: But he is a Jew, which is one inwardly; and circumcision is that of the heart, in the spirit, and not in the letter; whose praise is not of men, but of God.'

Galatians 3:28-29 .....'There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.  And if ye be Christ's, then are ye Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise.'

Ephesians 3:6 .....'That the Gentiles should be fellowheirs, and of the same body, and partakers of His promise in Christ by the gospel.'

A true Jew, a true chosen child of God, is anyone who turns to Him, accepts Jesus as their Saviour, and worship God in spirit and in truth.  Jesus said Himself in Matthew 23:38 .....'Behold, your house is left unto you desolate.' ..... The house of the Jews, and the special chosen status became desolate, destroyed, because of their complete rejection of the gospel message.  So this amazing 70 weeks of Daniel confirms Jesus Christ as the Messiah, and at the same time confirms that Israel in the flesh is no longer God's chosen nation.  Yes, I'm sure that Israel will have a part to play in the end times, as will all other nations, but don't focus your attention on them, as many other prophecy students do.  Focus on following Jesus and obeying and keeping God's Commandments ..... Revelation 14:12 .....'Here is the patience of the saints: here are they that keep the commandments of God, and the faith of Jesus.' ..... These are God's TRUE end time people.

*This is an article I found online, that explains the 70 weeks, better then I can, however these are the writers words and supported by scripture.*


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 11, 2011)

As I sit here looking at the news, in awe of the massive destruction Japan has undergone...I have to reminder that Jesus said things must happen...

So I wonder...I can not pray to God to not do this...because it must happen. I do not want to be like Peter rebuking Jesus for prophesying of His death. 

All I can pray to God be the glory in heaven and earth.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, and I just finished watching the documentary "The Future of Food," where they go into these things.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/67878/the-future-of-food





huxtable said:


> Google "GM seeds and terminator technology". I wonder if this has something to do with Revelations 6 v 5:6.
> 5And when he had opened the third seal, I heard the third beast say, Come and see. And I beheld, and lo a black horse; and he that sat on him had a pair of balances in his hand.
> 
> 6And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts say, A measure of wheat for a penny, and three measures of barley for a penny; and see thou hurt not the oil and the wine.​
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a christian forum and to post articles calling one of the largest christian churches in the world (orthodox church is next with 300 million) as "anti-christ" should be against forum rules. If only protestants are welcome here, please consider that there are many catholics and some orthodox christians on this board and it then should be stated that they are not considered christian and therefore, unwelcome.  I'm not angry, I'm asking people to consider courtesy.  



> Well, one of the reasons is that *TRUE Bible prophecy points to the Roman  Catholic Church as the Bible antichrist, and therefore, as a counter to  the well known Christian reformation which exposed the Papal Church of  Rome as antichrist, *they commissioned Jesuit priests to think of  different interpretations and to flood the world with those  interpretations, so that the Roman Catholic Church no longer stood as  antichrist (according to the new false Jesuit interpretations).Again, this was done by the *Jesuits to take the focus off the Roman Catholic Church as antichrist*. So let's see where this last week fits in:


We don't have to agree with each other's particular dogma or doctrines but for this writer of the article to infer that Jesuits knowing took off focus of the Holy Church being anti-Christ...L-rd, have mercy.  That's like calling us Satan, which we are not.  Satan doesn't serve the body and blood of Christ, neither does he consumer it.   I know (or, at least, I hope) that this just slipped by.  I would never suggest that another sect of christianity or other religion is "satanist" by design...unless, of course, it's satanism.  

Having a discussion on end-time prophesy is not what I'm opposing, I'm opposing the spread of misinformation simply because one sect doesn't agree that another is "christian."  If we are considering the origin of the anti-Christ or the Beast, there are those who think he will be Jewish.  If not Jewish and not catholic, then "christian" from another sect.  I think that distinction should be made.  It's not that the Church and it's teachings are NOW anti-Christ.  Anyone, any church, any christian organization can BECOME apostasy...but we are not apostasy nor heretical.  To suggest that any church of Christ, of Jesus Himself is a whore...G-d forbid.  This is talking about a specific time in history and I know full well that people misuse Revelations to call the Holy Church a "whore."  I do not believe it is the intention of the poster of this article.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2011)

You know,  I never get where these conspiracy theories about Jesuits come from. I know historically in the U.S. and Protestant circles there have been anti-Catholicism and prejudice and ignorance, etc. and it's sad that it still goes on today. Sometimes I get the silliest comments from people who *think* they know what it's about when they actually don't.




Guitarhero said:


> This is a christian forum and to post articles calling one of the largest christian churches in the world (orthodox church is next with 300 million) as "anti-christ" should be against forum rules. If only protestants are welcome here, please consider that there are many catholics and some orthodox christians on this board.
> 
> 
> We don't have to agree with each other's particular dogma or doctrines but for this writer of the article to infer that Jesuits knowing took off focus of the Holy Church being anti-Christ...L-rd, have mercy.  That's like calling us Satan, which we are not.  Satan doesn't serve the body and blood of Christ, neither does he consumer it.   I know (or, at least, I hope) that this just slipped by.  I would never suggest that another sect of christianity or other religion is "satanist" by design...unless, of course, it's satanism.
> ...


----------



## MSee (Mar 11, 2011)

I perceived a long time ago that we have a lot of discerning women in this forum. That is a spiritual gift not talked about much and sadly many who possess this gift and see through the charades and wolves in sheep clothing in the Church often come under some form of persecution like slander, rejection, being ostracised, etc. There are too many Christians not discerning the signs and would even scoff at this thread. My main concern is am I doing what God desires right now? Am I effectively leading others to the Way so the don't have to face the wrath to come? 

Abba, thank You that we are attentive to Your Word such that we have seen the signs. Lord please speak to us individually and let us Know what You want us to do in our part o Your kingdom. Father, give us of the powr from on high, fill us with the fresh breath of Your Holy Spirit that we would be effective in our whitness and bring you much glory. Lord help us to keep in submission to You so that as we share to others, we too may grow closer to You and not fall away. Father please remove any form of deception that may still plague us and our sisters and brothers in Christ and let us be united in Christ. Let Your love flow to and through us now. we love You. Thank You for hearing and answering. In Jesus Name.

Thank you ladies it's good to know I'm not alone...


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 11, 2011)

^^Thank you, Galadriel.  We all have our own particular religious preferences and prejudices but in polite christian company, we ought not perpetuate stereotypes of each other.  The more I live, the more I realize that a majority of us christians from all sects are painfully ignorant of church history and doctrine based upon the Councils of the Fathers of the Church/doctrine.  Afterall, it's 1,500 years of documents.  We all come from One.


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 11, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^Thank you, Galadriel.  We all have our own particular religious preferences and prejudices but in polite christian company, we ought not perpetuate stereotypes of each other.  The more I live, the more I realize that a majority of us christians from all sects are painfully ignorant of church history and doctrine based upon the Councils of the Fathers of the Church/doctrine.  Afterall, it's 1,500 years of documents.  We all come from One.



Agreed! I actually had the chance to meet and study with a very nice group of Anglican students (during college) who were very much into church history, the Creeds, the Nicene Fathers, etc. We have quite a bit in common anyway . Although I'm not Protestant, some of my favorite Protestant authors/theologians are John Wesley (who founded Methodism) and Jonathan Edwards (not the psychic, LOL but the Puritan theologian).


----------



## skyslady (Mar 11, 2011)

This is all so true. And I notice that a lot of people still don't want to deal with the facts in the book of Revelations either.


----------



## skyslady (Mar 11, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> That is not what Jesus meant when he spoke about enduring til the end. He means to continue spreading the gospel, living day to day as followers of Christ, continue to not conform to the world, continue to renew your mind and studying his word. Example, as of now the majority of us are probably at work. We are working for a goal, to get our job that we have been assigned to do done and the other goal is to get to the end day (which for me tonight will be after 8) so we are enduring (doing our work and what we're suppose to do until it's time to get off and go home). It's much like the body of Christ today. We are not citizens of this world, so we're doing what we need to do according to what God has called us to do until he takes us home.
> 
> As far as pre-trib, we are pre-trib. The rapture will most definitely come before the tribulation. Stuff that is going down now is nothing compares to what to come after the rapture. If one has trusted Jesus as their Lord and Savior, then we won't go through that time.


 

I agree.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 11, 2011)

Who do you ladies think is going to be the anti-christ? Do you think he is around yet?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Who do you ladies think is going to be the anti-christ? Do you think he is around yet?



The 'spirit' of the Anti-Christ is most definitely here.   And it's rooted in the Body of Christ.  People who say they are Christians yet foster and nurture anti-Christian doctrines.   

They're like weeds in a garden; planted there to choke the 'Word' of life from the blossoms who are budding and blooming for righteousness.   I've never heard so many 'I'm a Christian' statements, yet they advocate that which is not God and it's proclaimed as 'their truth'.   Well, what happened to God's Truth?   This is indeed the spirit of the 'anti-Christ' for this is not Jesus speaking. 

The manifestation of the anti-Christ in bodily form and rule will definitely appear as God warned us. Is he here now?  Perhaps.  I would not be surprised.  And I also believe that he is sexually perverse.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 11, 2011)

^^^As long as you stop attempting to veil your call-outs of deception towards me, I'm fine with this discussion.  Incidentally, I believe that marriage is between man and woman.  What I do not believe is that being gay is the sin, it's consummating the act of sodomy.   I likewise do not believe that gays should be discriminated against in any way or form.  The makeup of a human being is complex and beyond the full scope of humans to comprehend. Just like the religious side's persecution against those who believed the world was flat or those who branded a non-virginal woman with scarlet, G-d has allowed us all to comprehend another aspect of human nature.  We have come to realize our errors of the past.    But traditional marriage is between man/woman.  The unions between same-sex couples are truly none of my business.  Outside this forum (we talk openly about things) and perhaps from a close friend, I truly don't want to know the sexual  behavior in detail, heterosexual/homosexual, of anyone else.  I do not like anyone pushing their sexuality down my throat.

As per the discussion at hand and true deception, it's rampant in the world, religious or non-religious.  There are so very many people who scoff at truth.  There are so many who don't know where to find it.  There are so many who think they know it but are on a wrong path.  We can all be thankful for grace because there's only one bearer of absolute truth and that is G-d.  We don't attain knowledge of the full truth (as much as He cares to reveal to us all) until we are crossed over into His kingdom. Of course, we have a guide on how to live.   Let every man seek the knowledge of G-d and put down the sword, especially within the body of Christ.  We do more harm than good but it is the humble man who lays down arrogance in repentance and strengthens the body.

As far as the anti-christ on the earth, there have been 4 already.  But the final one?  I dunno, perhaps.  I realize all of our theological differences.  I'm just not sure why some are afraid of a world leader when we've already had so many evil ones and the end-times individually of us all is the day we die.  It seems to be that many are fretful of the times to come while we're presently living very hard times, indeed.  There is no need to fear imho.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^As long as you stop attempting to veil your call-outs of deception towards me, I'm fine with this discussion.  As far as true deception, it's rampant in the world, religious or non-religious.  There are so very many people who scoff at truth.  There are so many who don't know where to find it.  There are so many who think they know it but are on a wrong path.  We can all be thankful for grace because there's only one bearer of absolute truth and that is G-d.  We don't attain knowledge of the full truth (as much as He cares to reveal to us all) until we are crossed over into His kingdom.  Let every man seek the knowledge of G-d and put down the sword, especially within the body of Christ.  We do more harm than good but it is the humble man who lays down arrogance in repentance and strengthens the body.


 

Why would you say that?   I truly didn't have a single thought of you when I made my post.  

I don't have a problem calling folks out directly.  So with you, I'd would have done so and thought nothing of it as I've done before.   I know you've been catching a lot of 'flack' lately, but my post was not about you.   So, don't put yourself out there like that.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 11, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Why would you say that?   I truly didn't have a single thought of you when I made my post.
> 
> I don't have a problem calling folks out directly.  So with you, I'd would have done so and thought nothing of it as I've done before.   I know you've been catching a lot of 'flack' lately, but my post was not about you.   So, don't put yourself out there like that.



Because of the tag-posting and inferences made.  If you didn't mean it, then I apologize and take your word as honesty.  Yes, I do believe you call them out directly, sometimes .  But you needn't do that for me.  Volver...yes, everybody knew from the moment I opened up my e-mouth.As far as flack, which flack?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 11, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Because of the tag-posting and inferences made.  If you didn't mean it, then I apologize and take your word as honesty.  Yes, I do believe you call them out directly, sometimes .  But you needn't do that for me.  Volver...yes, everybody knew from the moment I opened up my e-mouth.As far as flack, which flack?



Thank you,  you know for a fact that I call people out.  Look back at my recent posts, I've called you out a couple of times, without hesitation.   

I love calling you out.... on purpose.  I have all of your names.  

You can't hide ... 

Get back on topic...


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Mar 11, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Because of the tag-posting and inferences made. If you didn't mean it, then I apologize and take your word as honesty. Yes, I do believe you call them out directly, sometimes . But you needn't do that for me. Volver...yes, everybody knew from the moment I opened up my e-mouth.As far as flack, which flack?


 

why do you put G-d?


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 12, 2011)

^^^God, then.  I won't explain again..I've done so about 20 times already.  It's not your fault so I'm   not blaming you...it's not an affront to Him, it's a habit from another culture/religious background out of respect.


----------



## divya (Mar 12, 2011)

*Revelation 14:12*  - Here is the patience of the saints; here are those[a] who keep the commandments of God and the faith of Jesus. 

*Revelation 12:17* - And the dragon was wroth with the woman, and went to make war with the remnant of her seed, which keep the commandments of God, and have the testimony of Jesus Christ.

In the last days, God's people will be a remnant who keep God's commandments. We know that lawlessness abounds and regard for God's guidance in Scriptures disappears more and more every day. The end is coming closer and closer...



Poohbear said:


> *1 Timothy 4:3
> 
> 3Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats*, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth.





Kurlee said:


> do you think the food thing could be the whole vegetarianism movement?





Poohbear said:


> Hmmm, I think so. That was my initial thought when reading that verse about abstaining from certain foods.  I think some people will teach that eating meat is a sin when it's not. It was just an Old Testament law to not eat certain meats, but Jesus came to fulfill that law. Jesus says it is what comes out of a man that defiles a man, not what he puts in his belly. I believe God has allowed us to eat any food.



Let me share something in regards to this subject, if I may. The issue really comes from changes in word usage. In the Scriptures, the word "meat" means solid food in general. When the Scripture refers to "flesh," it is speaking about the meat of an animal (which is what we today call "meat"). The restriction being referred to in 1 Timothy dealt with foods (meats) offered to idols. That (eating food offered to idols) was the constant topic throughout the New Testament, not the issue of eating flesh. That distinction can be easy to miss but a careful read with maybe the help of a Hebrew/Greek translator will help. Certain dictionaries will also confirm how the word usage changed over the years. In the early days, there was no confusion on this matter because people used the term "meat" to mean food in general. 

The only laws that are done away with are the sacrificial/ceremonial laws (ordinances), which all pointed to the sacrifice Christ would make on the Cross as our Passover Lamb. (See Col. 2). This can be elaborated on in more detail if needs be.

Now, I'm not saying that it is wrong to eat flesh. What I am saying is that the dietary laws are still very much applicable for us today - especially as people living in the last days. We will need physical health and strength along with the spiritual, in order to endure. So the distinction of clean/unclean which was given even before the Israelites and even the days of Noah according to Scripture is still relevant. Thus, it is perfectly fine to be vegan or vegetarian, as that is what God intended for us in the beginning. But if we eat flesh, God surely does desire that we keep the dietary guidelines that He gave us in Scripture.



> Matthew 5:17-18
> 17Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.
> 
> 18For verily I say unto you, *Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.*



It is so important to read these two verses together. Jesus said He came to fulfill the law but nothing will pass from the law until heaven and earth pass away. Heaven and earth have not passed away, therefore nothing has passed from the law. Hope everything was easy to understand. 

Be blessed.


----------



## divya (Mar 12, 2011)

While hymns may seem archaic, they are some of the many gifts that God has given to us as Christians. So many of them came out of persecution/tribulation and provide us hope and guidance. Here's one for this topic...

*LET EVERY LAMP BE BURNING*

1
Let every lamp be burning bright,
The darkest hour is nearing;
The darkest hour of earth's long night,
Before the Lord's appearing.

Refrain
Then trim your lamps, my brethren dear,
Then trim your lamps with godly fear;
*The Master's coming draweth near,
Let every lamp be burning.*

2
*Though thousands calmly slumber on,
The last great message spuring,
Wel'll rest our living faith upon
His promise of returning.*

3
His word our lamp, His truth our guide,
We cannot be mistaken;
Though dangers rise on every side,
We shall not be forsaken.

4
Then let good works with faith appear,
To help the world around us;
Obedience bring the blessing near
When faith has firmly bound us. 


It's almost over ladies! Let's keep the faith!


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 12, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> Who do you ladies think is going to be the anti-christ? Do you think he is around yet?


 
I believe that the Anti-Christ is alive and well and probably already in power.  I believe that certain leaders of different countries are paving the way for what's to come as far as what the Anti-Christ is suppose to do, especially with the talks of peace, the new world order, different forms of compromising, etc.  

**It reminds me of Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith, when Emperor Palpatine/Darth Sidious executed Order 66, where the clone troopers were commanded to kill the Jedi's without question.  Before this Mace Windu, sense that the dark side of the force surrounded Palpatine before the mass destruction.  After the order 66 command was given and Palpatine had been revealed to be Darth Sidious (and the most ugly thing I've ever seen) and Anakin had completely turned to the dark side to become Darth Vader, Palpatine was then declared Emperor upon the Senate vote and upon that the Galactic Empire/Imperial Senate was born.  

I know Star Wars is fictional but it kinda gives an idea of what may or going to happen in the near future with the Anti-Christ and the sign of the beast 666 mark.  Everything after the imperial empire was born, planets had to go through the empire in order to do everything, sell, buy, travel, etc.  The World is almost there as of now, when the Anti-Christ comes is going to be just as bad, manipulative, as the fictional character of Palpatine.  

(BTW, can you tell I'm a huge Star Wars geek, lol)


----------



## Iammoney (Mar 12, 2011)

i dont know if any of you ladies have noticed the book of  revelations is a lot easier to read now


----------



## Iammoney (Mar 12, 2011)

huxtable said:


> Google "GM seeds and terminator technology". I wonder if this has something to do with Revelations 6 v 5:6.
> 5And when he had opened the third seal, I heard the third beast say, Come and see. And I beheld, and lo a black horse; and he that sat on him had a pair of balances in his hand.
> 
> 6And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts say, A measure of wheat for a penny, and three measures of barley for a penny; and see thou hurt not the oil and the wine.​
> ...





if you ladies have time you need to check out this documentary. i could only watch a little bit because it was way to much for me i mean it was literally and figuratively to much i was beyond upset.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/67878/the-future-of-food


----------



## tallnomad (Mar 12, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> This is definitely coming. People love to make jokes about the one world one religion thing but it is so true. They are trying to make this happen and people refuse to believe it.



This is definitely true and I have partaken.    There is a church in my city that is wildly popular.  A girl I know invited me to attend.  You can tell at the root of the church that the members were probably raised Baptist or Protestant.  They have great music that is very soulful and reminiscent of my days growing up in a Baptist church.  

The pastor is very well known, has been on Oprah and has participated in and contributed to a lot of law of attraction discussions.  

I went to the church a few months ago and they were singing a song saying they give glory to Jesus.  I was definitely with that and sang Jesus's name loudly and earnestly.  Next, they moved onto Allah, and then Buddah, and then Hari Krishna and somebody else.  My spirit was like   oh boy!  I started looking around  and felt weird.  The music was so good and I can understand how people get seduced and can fall into this interfaith thing without thinking.  

I did enjoy the service (I have some guilt about this), but I have not gone back.  I don't like confusion, and while I can recognize that Buddah and these other "people" did good things, they did not save like my Jesus.


----------



## tallnomad (Mar 12, 2011)

divya said:


> The only laws that are done away with are the sacrificial/ceremonial laws (ordinances), which all pointed to the sacrifice Christ would make on the Cross as our Passover Lamb. (See Col. 2). This can be elaborated on in more detail if needs be.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that it is wrong to eat flesh. What I am saying is that *the dietary laws are still very much applicable for us today *- especially as people living in the last days. We will need physical health and strength along with the spiritual, in order to endure. So the distinction of clean/unclean which was given even before the Israelites and even the days of Noah according to Scripture is still relevant. Thus, it is perfectly fine to be vegan or vegetarian, as that is what God intended for us in the beginning. But if we eat flesh, God surely does desire that we keep the dietary guidelines that He gave us in Scripture.



This is truth!  The Old Testament is still very relevant and the dietary laws are extremely important.  Many people use Peter's dream in Acts 10 to justify their eating of pork and other unclean animals.  His dream did not give license to eat pork, the dream meant that Peter was supposed to start witnessing to the Gentiles who were considered unclean.

http://www.planetpace.com/?peters-vision,21


----------



## nicey (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, the Bible does say that christians ought to be sober and vigilant, because the adversary as a roaring lion walks about seeking whom he may devour.  

Qualitee, those scriptures you posted in the beginning of your post are right on point. I was just thinking about those verses in Matthew 24 yesterday. I posted them on my Facebook page yesterday. I was also thinking about how we all should be ready. We are definetely facing the last days. The earthquakes, the happenings in Libya, Tsunami's etc...yes, Jesus is coming soon.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2011)

divya  I agree with you about the dietary laws and as one who is 75% Vegetarian, I know how my body feels so much better not eating 'flesh' such as shell fish, red meats and pork.   

However, I do eat a lot of fish (flesh) salmon is number one.  

Jesus ate fish as well; he fed others with fish (He multiplied the 5 loaves and fishes to feed 5 thousand hungry people); Peter was a fisherman and Jesus even encouraged him to cast his net out again which filled his fishing net to overflowing.  When Jesus appeared to the Disciples after His resurrection, they were cooking and eating fish (i.e. flesh).  

*In relation to the 'Law',* what are your thoughts about this?  I'm only asking to be 'educated' about this, not as a dispute or debate.  

Again, I agree that a Vegetarian diet is much better.  My body confirms it. .  I've even invested in purchasing a Vita-Mix to expand my Vegetarian cuisine.  I love it.   

Whatever anyone shares is much appreciated.  :Rose:


----------



## Renovating (Mar 13, 2011)

Everyone seems to agree that bible prophecy is being fulfilled and the world is ending. I'm sure most of you have probably heard the expression, "Get your house in order." 

How exactly do we do that? Personally, I haven't been successful at being 100% free of sinful thoughts, actions, and feelings, so what do you do to prepare yourself? 

Continue to bring those thoughts, feelings, and actions under subjection; do the best you can and ask for forgiveness as needed????? (Sigh) Are you all sin free? If so, please share your journey to becoming sin 100% free.  ** (no sarcasm- I literally cried when I read some of these posts because I know it says sin not/ sin no more repeatedly in the bible, but I haven't mastered it yet.  1 John 5:18; 3:9,Psalms 4:4,1 Corinthians 15:34, 1 Corinthians 6:9-11 )

In others words, please share what you are doing to get your house in order and prepare for Christ to return.


----------



## Amour (Mar 13, 2011)

Renovating said:


> Everyone seems to agree that bible prophecy is being fulfilled and the world is ending. I'm sure most of you have probably heard the expression, "Get your house in order."
> 
> How exactly do we do that? Personally, I haven't been successful at being 100% free of sinful thoughts, actions, and feelings, so what do you do to prepare yourself?
> 
> ...


 
I love this post 

Firstly know that God sees your heart and your earnest desire you have to seek him and the purpose that he has for you. 

I would encourage you to 'pray without ceasing'

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18
16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 in everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you. 

Also 1 Thessalonians 5:19-22 goes on to say 

*19* Do not quench the Spirit. *20* Do not despise prophecies. *21* Test all things; hold fast what is good. *22* Abstain from every form of evil.

Continue to seek to be filled with the spirit, live and walk in the spirit; so that God may use you. So that you will receive discernment, when its time to move or to act you will have heard him say so. 

Remember also, although we are in the world we are not apart of this world. 

2 Corinthians 10: 3-6
*3* For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war according to the flesh. *4* For the weapons of our warfare _are_ not carnal but mighty in God for pulling down strongholds, *5* casting down arguments and every high thing that exalts itself against the knowledge of God, bringing every thought into captivity to the obedience of Christ, *6* and being ready to punish all disobedience when your obedience is fulfilled.

Also to answer you questions, I would say that I am not 100% sin free, if I notice that I am thinking certain thoughts doing certain things which goes against the word etc, I ask God for forgiveness and turn away from those things. I pray that God will continually renew my mind and thinking. The more I receive the spirit the harder it is for my flesh to take control. I think if you are trying to live a 100% sin free life without the spirit then it will be hard to be successful. 

Also look within your self and notice where your flesh is most weak and just continue to ask God to heal this hole otherwise best believe satan will use this to turn you away from what God has promised you.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 13, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you,  you know for a fact that I call people out.  Look back at my recent posts, I've called you out a couple of times, without hesitation.
> 
> I love calling you out.... on purpose.  I have all of your names.
> 
> ...




I'm not hiding, Shimmie.  I have no reason to.  Why do you feel it's necessary to "call out" when you're not calling me out?  I was on topic until I read your e-attacks.  What possesses you to do such, sister in Christ?


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 13, 2011)

divya said:


> *Revelation 14:12*  - Here is the patience of the saints; here are those[a] who keep the commandments of God and the faith of Jesus.
> 
> *Revelation 12:17* - And the dragon was wroth with the woman, and went to make war with the remnant of her seed, which keep the commandments of God, and have the testimony of Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



To tell you the truth, Divya, I often feel very guilty not honoring the Sabbath by welcoming it in at sundown on Friday by saying the berachot and lighting the candles, covering my hair and eyes.  I just do.  It's not required, but somehow out there in the cosmos, I feel that it might slightly be since  know how valuable it is.  It's like an eternal ray of light and good act to which I'm not obligated under Christ, but knowing that, in the end, all will be Jewish.  Treading on multiple feet, that statement could mean all under the Messiah, the Christ.  We don't all agree now on who that is.  No offense to anyone of any religion who are reading.  It's about seeking out interpretations of prophecy.


----------



## MSee (Mar 13, 2011)

*Romans 14*

* 1 Accept the one whose faith is weak, without quarreling over disputable matters. 2 One person’s faith allows them to eat anything, but another, whose faith is weak, eats only vegetables. 3 The one who eats everything must not treat with contempt the one who does not, and the one who does not eat everything must not judge the one who does, for God has accepted them. 4 Who are you to judge someone else’s servant? To their own master, servants stand or fall. And they will stand, for the Lord is able to make them stand. *


 5 One person considers one day more sacred than another; another considers every day alike. Each of them should be fully convinced in their own mind. 6 Whoever regards one day as special does so to the Lord. Whoever eats meat does so to the Lord, for they give thanks to God; and whoever abstains does so to the Lord and gives thanks to God. 7 For none of us lives for ourselves alone, and none of us dies for ourselves alone. 8 If we live, we live for the Lord; and if we die, we die for the Lord. So, whether we live or die, we belong to the Lord. 9 For this very reason, Christ died and returned to life so that he might be the Lord of both the dead and the living. 
 10 You, then, why do you judge your brother or sister[a]? Or why do you treat them with contempt? For we will all stand before God’s judgment seat. 11 It is written: 
   “‘As surely as I live,’ says the Lord, 
‘every knee will bow before me; 
   every tongue will acknowledge God.’”[b] 
 12 So then, each of us will give an account of ourselves to God. 
 13 Therefore let us stop passing judgment on one another. Instead, make up your mind not to put any stumbling block or obstacle in the way of a brother or sister. 14 I am convinced, being fully persuaded in the Lord Jesus, that nothing is unclean in itself. But if anyone regards something as unclean, then for that person it is unclean. 15 If your brother or sister is distressed because of what you eat, you are no longer acting in love. Do not by your eating destroy someone for whom Christ died. 16 Therefore do not let what you know is good be spoken of as evil. 17 For the kingdom of God is not a matter of eating and drinking, but of righteousness, peace and joy in the Holy Spirit, 18 because anyone who serves Christ in this way is pleasing to God and receives human approval. 
 19 Let us therefore make every effort to do what leads to peace and to mutual edification. 20 Do not destroy the work of God for the sake of food. All food is clean, but it is wrong for a person to eat anything that causes someone else to stumble. 21 It is better not to eat meat or drink wine or to do anything else that will cause your brother or sister to fall.  22 So whatever you believe about these things keep between yourself and God. Blessed is the one who does not condemn himself by what he approves. 23 But whoever has doubts is condemned if they eat, because their eating is not from faith; and everything that does not come from faith is sin.[c] 

The Bible is very balanced. I've found that focusing on one area and not considering the whole opens the door for contraversy. Paul wrote Romans and Timothy. In Corinthians he even mentioned times when we as Christians should judge others who say they are Christians, even though he warns against judging in the above passage.

I hope we keep the original essence of this thread though. This thread holds so much truths that the "set your house in order" thought has been in my mind a lot lately also.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> I'm not hiding, Shimmie.  I have no reason to.  Why do you feel it's necessary to "call out" when you're not calling me out?  I was on topic until I read your e-attacks.  What possesses you to do such, sister in Christ?



Stop!   You're creating unnecessary drama and it borders paranoid behaviour.  You originally made an unrealistic and presumed accusation (post #68) which is completely uncalled for; and it was completely off topic.  

Stop the foolishness and allow this thread to remain on topic.  I will not respond to this foolishness again. 

OP (Qualitee)  Please accept my sincerest apologies for *my* disruption to your thread topic.   I will not continue to do so, but to remain on topic of your thread discussion.   I apologize also to everyone reading.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2011)

MSee said:


> *Romans 14*
> 
> * 1 Accept the one whose faith is weak, without quarreling over disputable matters.
> 
> ...



This is an excellent post.   *I, especially * needed the 'reminder'.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Renovating,

Good question! @the bolded, I can say that walking in the Spirit (i.e., being in one accord with the Holy Spirit via praying; fasting; reading the Bible and meditating on Scriptures; worshiping in all forms - praise, song and dance; thinking about God/Jesus/Heaven), keeps God's presence near. Where His presence is, sin can't abide.  I can't do it alone or of my own fleshly efforts. I need the Holy Spirit at all times! If any time my  thoughts/actions/feelings _start to lean _toward the flesh, the Holy Spirit convicts me. Being sin-conscious can pull me in the wrong direction... 

This is why it's so important for me to acknowledge God, thanking Him for His grace and mercy and  for a renewed spirit. Psalms 63:10 says to seek him early .. first thing upon waking. It could be a simple "Good morning, Lord" Any way I can talk to Him...I do. I've experienced that when I don't pray at the start of the day, my entire day is off ( and things can happen  ) God really does come first; so when I put Him first - ahead of me - He'll guide me throughout the day, like He did for the Israelites. 

So to answer your question, how I keep my house in order is simple: Obey God by keeping the 1st and 2nd Commandments.  This is the only way to Love Him. My mind is set on this. HTH!



Renovating said:


> Everyone seems to agree that bible prophecy is being fulfilled and the world is ending. I'm sure most of you have probably heard the expression, "Get your house in order."
> 
> How exactly do we do that? Personally, *I haven't been successful at being 100% free of sinful thoughts, actions, and feelings*, so what do you do to prepare yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 14, 2011)

We usually don’t buy into these “the world is ending” theories.
But we’ve seen way too much in these first few weeks of 2011 not too wonder if there might be any truth to those theories that civilization as we know it may come to an end in 2012.
Flip through for some of the signs.



Flooding And Mudslides Everywhere
*End Of Days: Biblical ‘ARkStorm’ To Hit California With Feet (Not Inches) Of Rain??*
*Mudslide In Brazil Kills Hundreds*
*Nine Dead From “Instant Tsunami” That Hit Australia*



*The Most Ridiculous Winter Ever*
When Atlanta was shut down for a week, we laughed. But when animals started freezing to death in Mexico? We were more than a little concerned.
*This Snow Is No Joke!!! Blizzard In Northeast Leave 2 Dead, Schools Closed, And Folks Stranded*
*35 Zoo Animals Freeze To Death In Mexico*
*Christmas Blizzard Of 2010 Is Leaving Folks Stranded From The Carolinas To Maine*



*Large Amounts of Dead Animals Popping Up Left And Right*
Sure they gave us explanations for what was going on with the animals… but did any of it sound credible to you?
*Black Birds Fall From The Sky & Thousands Of Fish Wash Up In Arkansas… Why?*
*Dead Birds, Dead Fish, Dead…Crickets????*
*Millions Of Dead Sardines Washed Up In Cali Harbor*


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 14, 2011)

*The Kids Ain’t Safe No More… From Their Own Parents*
It never ceases to amaze us how easy it is to find stories about horrible parents who violently end the very little lives they’re supposed to do everything in their power to protect.
Take these headlines for example:
*Crazy Broad Arrested For Decapitating Newborn Baby*
*Bronx Man Stabs Wife, Sets Fire That Kills Baby Girl*
*Woman Admits She Murked Her Three Kids To Keep Husband From Getting Custody*
*You’ll Never Believe What Ashley Crouch Did To Her Newborn Baby In The Snow*
*This Seemingly Loving Daddy Ain’t Sh*t!!!*




*The Kids Aren’t Exactly All Innocent Little Angels Either*
Not that it excuses any of those murderous, neglectful parents out there… but DAMN!
*Teenager Tries To Murder Pregnant Friend In An Attempt To Snatch & Steal Her Unborn Baby*
*Teenage Father Stabs 5 Month Old To Death, Then Shot To Death One Time*
*Ohio Police Say 10-Year Old Is Suspected To Have Murked His Mom*
*What Kind Of Monster Would Do This To His Grandmother???*
*Oakland Second Graders Popped For Giving Brains In Class!?!?*




*Men’s Crimes Against Women Become Worse and Worse*
Miss Sophia told us long ago that the world ain’t safe for a girlchild… but this is getting ridiculously out of hand.
*Former Philly HS Basketball Star Gets 230 Years For Serial Rapes*
*Brutal Gang Rape Of 11-Yr-Old, Over 28 Grown A*s Men Involved*
*Two Serial Killers In Cleveland Revealed As Details Emerge…”Shared A Desire To Rape And Kill Poor, Drug-Addicted Black Women”*
*Billionaire Jeffrey ’14′ Epstein: “I’m Just A Sex Offender, Not A Predator”*




*Sh*t Is Real In Mexico For No Damn Reason*
These Mexican drug dealers are racking up bodies like they are really at war! And they start ‘em YOUNG.
*14-Year-Old Hitman Edgar “El Ponchis” Jimenez Popped For Murking 7 People*
*The Drug Pushers In Juarez, Mexico Have Racked Up 53 Bodies In 72 Hours!!*
*We Told You Sh*t Is Real In Mexico*




*Turmoil in North Africa and The Middle East*
If the people of North Africa and the Middle East have always felt this oppressed, the global media sure did a good job of keeping it quiet… until now.
We’ve heard a lot about what’s been going on in Tunisia, Egypt and Lybia, but the unrest has also been popping off in:
_*YEMEN:*_
Police on rooftops fire live bullets and tear gas at protesters, injuring more than 100 people who were camping near Sanaa University, the latest in weeks of demonstrations calling for the Yemeni president to step down.
Wielding clubs and knives, police and government supporters also attack protesters on the ground.
___
*BAHRAIN:*
Thousands of anti-government demonstrators cut off Bahrain’s financial center and drive back police trying to push them from the capital’s central square. For the tiny island kingdom it is the most disruptive protests since calls for more freedom erupted a month ago.
Demonstrators also clash with security forces and government supporters on the campus of the main university in the Gulf country, the home of the U.S. Navy’s Fifth Fleet.
___
*SAUDI ARABIA:*
More than 200 protest outside the Interior Ministry to demand the release of detainees in the largest demonstration in the capital since the regional outbreak of pro-democracy unrest. Saudi authorities ban demonstrations and are increasingly determined to prevent the wave of unrest sweeping across the Middle East from spreading to the oil-rich Kingdom.
___
*LEBANON:*
Tens of thousands of Lebanese fill a central Beirut square to mark the 2005 protests that ended Syria’s 30-year domination of the country. They also demand that the militant group Hezbollah, seen as a proxy of Syria, give up its weapons.
___
*OMAN:*
Oman’s ruler grants lawmaking powers to officials outside the royal family in the boldest reforms yet aimed at quelling protests for jobs and a greater public role in politics. The decree by Sultan Qaboos bin Said reflects the scramble to appease demonstrators and head off possible wider unrest in the strategically important nation, which shares control of the Gulf waterway that carries 40 percent of the world’s oil tanker traffic.​*Source*


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 14, 2011)

*Japan*
Above are satellite images of Sendai, Japan before and after the earthquake and tsunami that hit on Friday.
Here is the town of Natori…



And Ishinomaki…



If that doesn’t look like the end of the world, we don’t know what does.




*And If The “Men Of The Cloth” Are Supposed To Be Our Way Out…*
*Bishop Long Strokey-Poke and His Bulging Muscles and never ending shadiness…*
*Pastor Faces Attempted Murder Charges For Stabbing Up A Female Reverend He Was Allegedly Chopping Down*
*21 Nasty Pedo-Priests Suspended In Philadelphia For Sexually Abusing Minors*




*2010 Wasn’t All That Great Either…*
A quarter million people died in super-typhoons, earthquakes, landslides, and heat waves last year. But that doesn’t necessarily mean “the planet is angry with us.”
It just means, *we’re doing the most in terms of building, technology and looking for damn signs that the world is coming to an end*… Or are we.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

I totally agree with you Amour, for me I have to pray without ceasing and stay in the word every single day and set nothing that will lead me down the wrong path in front of me, I don't listen to secular music because it sends me back in time to those days that I don't need to revisit.  I don't watch much Television because again there is to much sex, violence and cursing on TV and I just don't need that filling up my mind. I avoid things that causes me to fall back into my old life after a while those old pulls won't affect you, but you will still have some old sins that you have to keep before the Lord.  I know I have to keep my thoughts clean by prayer, I have bad thoughts and I think negative at times and I have to put that before the lord. Its not easy this is a very sinful world but I am heaven bound and every time I think of having "fun" as the world calls it I remember where I am striving to go. It keeps me focused. I love life, I have a wonderful time. I am not missing out on anything that I really want to do but I make sure its align with what could possibility be a blessing for someone else and not lead me down the wrong path.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

I  think Romans 14 needs to be studied out more, much more. there is misunderstanding here.  We forget that God changes not. Nothing can change what he has established if we keep that in our minds we can  understand the scriptures better. When there is a change God clearly established it in fact, he tells you of it first.  I will come back to this later today.  In all that we do we must do so to the *Glory of God *and not to satisfy our own selves.  I really want to know though why is it so hard to accept the Sabbath. Why is it so hard to not give up pork and seafood, why is that so difficult and so hard to do. The sabbath points to the true and living God it is the seal of God because it establishes that we put our full trust and faith in him, we fully accept him as our God as the one true God.  EASY. Pork and seafood is so unhealthy for the body very unhealthy in fact meat in general is unhealthy because of what is being done to the animals. Which most of us know nothing about.  Also when you eat meat you can't eat the blood and fat and you do if you buy it out of the market and go home and prepare it it still has the blood and fat on it so its still unclean unless you get it kosher.  Urine is in the blood its unclean, you'll have to soak it in Kosher salt until the blood is removed and then clean out all the fat.  Personally I can't be bothered. So I don't eat it. Anyway. I will have to do some research I understand this passage but I can't explain it well. But its not talking about the sabbath day or the dietary laws as we know it. That is not what this means at all. The bible does not contradict. Sometimes you have to reexamine things and don't' think you have it correct at first. Scripture upon scripture and understanding upon understanding. and all with prayer to the holy spirit for discernment.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 14, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Hosea 4:1-3
> *1* Hear the word of the LORD, you Israelites,
> because the LORD has a charge to bring
> against you who live in the land:
> ...



When Haileselassie came into power in Ethiopia, he was just another successor trying to unify kingdoms under a central power and he largely succeeded.  But in doing so, violence resulted.  Years later and directly related to violence, they allowed people to starve to quell resistance.  Because of "adultery" against G-d, in cursing, lying and murder and theft, there was bloodshed.  It happens all throughout man's history, not just this generation, but generations before and will be so for generations that follow.  Many millions starved in 3 separate famines since H.S.    And look at how all this political maneuvering is happening in this very "rich" country to take from those who built just enough for themselves and their families.  Man's problem is selfishness and greed.  Thanks for this scripture.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

Here better explains the passage in Romans 14, there is tons more, if needed let me know I don't want to hog up the thread.  

  In the study of a passage it's important to notice not only what it says but also what it does not say. In some cases what a passage does not state is more important than what it explicitly states. In this particular case we'll concentrate on what the passage does not say, then we will make a suggestion about what Paul is dealing with in Romans 14. 
      1. _*Paul is not attacking biblical practices*_. Some of the recipients of this letter apparently believed that one should abstain from eating meat and drinking wine (Rom. 14:2, 21). The Old Testament does not require total abstinence from animal flesh, but only of the flesh of some animals (Lev. 11). Neither does the Old Testament consider grape juice unclean; only the high priest and the Nazarite are forbidden to drink it. The discussion is not over unclean (Greek, akáthartos) food, but over food that is considered common (koinós, the term used in verse 14) and therefore not proper for consumption under certain circumstances. 
      2. *Paul is not discussing the Sabbath.* Paul says that the individual who is "weak" values one day more than another, but he doesn't explicitly state the reason for the distinction. There is no explicit statement from Paul indicating what was done during that day or why the day was considered special.
      Whatever it was, the "strong" individual valued every day the same for the purpose or activity that he or she had in mind. Hence, the problem was not the activity, but the arguing over which was the best day to perform it. Those to whom he wrote doubtless understood what Paul had in mind.
      We should not jump to the conclusion that Paul is discussing here the Sabbath commandment. This is not stated or suggested by the text, and the simple mention of the word "days" does not justify that conclusion. He is not dealing here with the Old Testament torah, or law. 
      3. *Paul did not put the emphasis on the problem of "days.*" He dedicates only two verses to that subject and about 21 to the issue of food. Had he been discussing the Sabbath, he would have developed his thought much more, because of the potentially controversial nature of this subject. (A good parallel would be the topic of circumcision and the controversy that topic generated in the churches.) This suggests that for Paul, selecting one day over another was a personal matter, not one in which he wanted to be involved as a referee. 
      4.* Paul is not attacking legalism*. Paul is addressing a problem in the church based on differences of opinion. He apparently didn't consider it to be a threat to the gospel. Whatever church members were doing, they were not going against God's revealed will; therefore, he does not condemn the practices, but simply gives advice on how to accept the differences in Christian love. The fundamental issue is the unity of the church and the preservation of that unity in spite of the diversity of opinion in some unimportant areas. Paul is not attacking the legalism of false teachers among the believers. 
      Then what should we conclude? The reference to "days" in the context of abstaining from certain foods suggests days of fasting. This is the conclusion reached by some scholars. According to them, Paul was probably addressing the practice of days of fasting, during which certain foods were considered "common" and improper for consumption. This would explain the dispute over food. 
      In addition, some individuals considered certain days as good days for fasting, while others considered all to be of equal value. This would explain the conflict. Fasting was an important topic in the early church. A document written in the second century encouraged believers to fast on Wednesday and Friday instead of Monday and Thursday, as was the practice among Jews (Didache 8.1). As far as we can tell, the Jews did not fast during the Sabbath


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> We usually don’t buy into these “the world is ending” theories.
> But we’ve seen way too much in these first few weeks of 2011 not too wonder if there might be any truth to those theories that civilization as we know it may come to an end in 2012.
> Flip through for some of the signs.
> 
> ...



Qualitee ... 

When 'they' say that a picture speaks a 'thousand words'.... 

These speak millions and beyond.   

There is literally a Biblical Word for each picture that you've shown.  Most of us have heard them all of our 'saved lives'... and NOW we 'see' it in full color beyond the _Red Letter _edition. 

The northeast has defintely had its share of ice and snow and it started early last Fall.  But Mexico and Atlanta ???


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 14, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I think Romans 14 needs to be studied out more, much more. there is misunderstanding here. We forget that God changes not. Nothing can change what he has established if we keep that in our minds we can understand the scriptures better. When there is a change God clearly established it in fact, he tells you of it first. I will come back to this later today. In all that we do we must do so to the *Glory of God *and not to satisfy our own selves. I really want to know though why is it so hard to accept the Sabbath. Why is it so hard to not give up pork and seafood, why is that so difficult and so hard to do. The sabbath points to the true and living God it is the seal of God because it establishes that we put our full trust and faith in him, we fully accept him as our God as the one true God. EASY. Pork and seafood is so unhealthy for the body very unhealthy in fact meat in general is unhealthy because of what is being done to the animals. Which most of us know nothing about. *Also when you eat meat you can't eat the blood and fat and you do if you buy it out of the market and go home and prepare it it still has the blood and fat on it so its still unclean unless you get it kosher. Urine is in the blood its unclean, you'll have to soak it in Kosher salt until the blood is removed and then clean out all the fat.* Personally I can't be bothered. So I don't eat it. Anyway. I will have to do some research I understand this passage but I can't explain it well. But its not talking about the sabbath day or the dietary laws as we know it. That is not what this means at all. The bible does not contradict. Sometimes you have to reexamine things and don't' think you have it correct at first. Scripture upon scripture and understanding upon understanding. and all with prayer to the holy spirit for discernment.


 
Interesting info.  Is Kosher salt in the regular asle with the salt and pepper or do I have to go down the organic asle? I usually cook with sea salt instead of regular salt.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 14, 2011)

makeupgirl,
You should be able to find it in the aisle w/ the regular seasonings. The kind I buy comes in a box and has the star or David on it.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 14, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @makeupgirl,
> You should be able to find it in the aisle w/ the regular seasonings. The kind I buy comes in a box and has the star or David on it.


 
Cool, thanks Prudent


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Interesting info.  Is Kosher salt in the regular asle with the salt and pepper or do I have to go down the organic asle? I usually cook with sea salt instead of regular salt.



Yes its in the regular market. you soak the meat in the water with the Kosher salt until the water is filled with blood its about an hour or so. then you have to remove all the fat. and rinse completely.  I cook with sea salt, I don't' use much but I do prepare my meals with it. So there is no problem but Kosher is better for removing blood.  I also season my veggies with Kosher salt its just seems more tasty.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

I call all of this a wake up call.  a shaking. but there is a scripture for it as well. I'll find it.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> Here better explains the passage in Romans 14, there is tons more, if needed let me know I don't want to hog up the thread.
> 
> In the study of a passage it's important to notice not only what it says but also what it does not say. In some cases what a passage does not state is more important than what it explicitly states. In this particular case we'll concentrate on what the passage does not say, then we will make a suggestion about what Paul is dealing with in Romans 14.
> 1. _*Paul is not attacking biblical practices*_. Some of the recipients of this letter apparently believed that one should abstain from eating meat and drinking wine (Rom. 14:2, 21). The Old Testament does not require total abstinence from animal flesh, but only of the flesh of some animals (Lev. 11). Neither does the Old Testament consider grape juice unclean; only the high priest and the Nazarite are forbidden to drink it. The discussion is not over unclean (Greek, akáthartos) food, but over food that is considered common (koinós, the term used in verse 14) and therefore not proper for consumption under certain circumstances.
> ...



Blazing I have to say that all of what you've shared is your 'Call'.  This is your Ministry and you flow so freely with it.   

It doesn't matter if anyone agrees or disagrees, the gift of teaching is in you.  This is what lies in your heart and flows from the inside out.  

Each of us here have a 'gift' and this is yours... teaching from your heart. 

I'm still reading through your posts here and even though I've been taught this (my Aunt was Seventh Day Adventist and I have other family members and friends who are as well), the bottom line is that although I grew up with close and loving family members who taught this, reading your posts are huge eye-openers.  The family members who are Seventh Day Adventists are strict Vegetarians, but they still cook certain meats for those in their family who eat otherwise.  And they use Kosher Salt just as you have shared.

After seeing the pictures of those cattle lying dead and bloated on the ground, I can't help but thank God for you posting the information on cleansing meat with Kosher Salt.   

Those pictures are enough to make a person never eat meat again.   Whose to say that a desperate farmer / cattle owner wouldn't process those diseased dead cattle and sell it for consumption?    With animals dropping dead and freezing to death, they're losing millions; I wouldn't put anything past them to recoup lost revenue.    

I think my 75% Vegetarian gauge is moving up..  

Keep writing, cause I'm sitting here ...  and being blessed.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> makeupgirl,
> You should be able to find it in the aisle w/ the regular seasonings. The kind I buy comes in a box and has the star or David on it.





makeupgirl said:


> Cool, thanks Prudent





blazingthru said:


> Yes its in the regular market. you soak the meat in the water with the Kosher salt until the water is filled with blood its about an hour or so. then you have to remove all the fat. and rinse completely.  I cook with sea salt, I don't' use much but I do prepare my meals with it. So there is no problem but Kosher is better for removing blood.  I also season my veggies with Kosher salt its just seems more tasty.



With Passover soon approaching, there will be a multitude of Kosher foods and seasonings on display in many of the Grocery Stores.   Kosher salt will be in full supply to stock up on.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 14, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Blazing I have to say that all of what you've shared is your 'Call'.  This is your Ministry and you flow so freely with it.
> 
> It doesn't matter if anyone agrees or disagrees, the gift of teaching is in you.  This is what lies in your heart and flows from the inside out.
> 
> ...



*Thank you so much Shimmie, your words are a true blessing on my heart.  There's tons to learn and I am learning everyday.  
*
I desperately wanted to know the truth in the bible and it took so many years for me to find it, I believe that there are many like me and I hope God can use me to teach. Hallelujah!  Let my very breath praised the Lord! Thank you, Thank you Shimmie, I am learning from you as well.


----------



## divya (Mar 15, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> divya  I agree with you about the dietary laws and as one who is 75% Vegetarian, I know how my body feels so much better not eating 'flesh' such as shell fish, red meats and pork.
> 
> However, I do eat a lot of fish (flesh) salmon is number one.
> 
> ...



Hi Shimmie! How are you doing? Here is my understanding on this issue. As long as the fish are clean according to the dietary guidelines, I believe it is definitely acceptable.  The key verses are Leviticus 11: 9-12, which basically states that everything that has fish and scales can be consumed.  Unfortunately because I’ve been vegetarian virtually all my life, I don’t know many names of the actually fish are clean/unclean.   But I’m going to have to learn because my s/o eats fish & chicken. LOL. 

Honestly, today we have to be careful with everything we eat, even beyond the dietary guidelines. Even the vegetarian substitutes are often not good for us. They have so much sodium and other ingredients like MSG, that are harmful.  It’s hard not to avoid everything that can negatively affect our bodies, but I do believe that the Lord is pleased when we do our best. 

[email protected] the Vita-Mix! Would like one myself!


----------



## divya (Mar 15, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> To tell you the truth, Divya, I often feel very guilty not honoring the Sabbath by welcoming it in at sundown on Friday by saying the berachot and lighting the candles, covering my hair and eyes.  I just do.  It's not required, but somehow out there in the cosmos, I feel that it might slightly be since  know how valuable it is.  It's like an eternal ray of light and good act to which I'm not obligated under Christ, but knowing that, in the end, all will be Jewish.  Treading on multiple feet, that statement could mean all under the Messiah, the Christ.  We don't all agree now on who that is.  No offense to anyone of any religion who are reading.  It's about seeking out interpretations of prophecy.



Pray to the Lord that He plant in you that strong desire to honor the Sabbath, that you will be compelled to do so. God wants to give all that we ask. Believe me, there are times where I feel so guilty because I am unprepared for Sabbath. Instead of welcoming it in, I have fallen asleep from the week of work. Often that feeling is because we are convicted to do what is right in the eyes of our God. I will pray for you that you will keep Sabbath and all of God commands.  Please pray for me.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 15, 2011)

loulou7 said:


> *The Bible uses the illustration of a women about to give birth. The birth pangs continue to increase in number and intensity until the child arrives.*


 
Top 10 *birth* *pangs*: Count down from number 10 to number 1 in significance, relative to current issues and events. 
*10: Signs in Sun, Moon, stars* *Check*
"And there shall be signs in the sun, and in the moon, and in the stars; and upon the earth distress of nations, with perplexity; the sea and the waves roaring" (Luk. 21:25). 
The present world of earth dwellers has seen signs in the sun, moon and stars that no other generation has seen. From looking into the universe with our powerful telescopes, to spacecraft traversing the black void beyond the farthest planet of our solar system, we have seen things through the prism of photographic science something no other people in earth's history has known. 
Whether considering the solar flares that disrupt earth's electro-magnetic mechanics, or looking with awe upon spectacular landings on the moon, or observing with horror the explosions of two shuttles, we have seen fearful signs. Who could but be mesmerized by watching the Shumaker-Levy 9 comet slam into Jupiter in July, 1994? 
UFO sightings around the globe are becoming almost routine fare. Pilots, prime ministers, presidents and just plain people report seeing spectacular light shows, moving apparently with directed intelligence throughout the night skies. 
We have seen the beginnings of this *birth* pang, scheduled to become much more intensive when the Tribulation begins. 
*9: Violence upon the whole Earth* *Check*
"And as it was in the days of Noe, so shall it be also in the days of the Son of man" (Luke 17:26). 
"The earth also was corrupt before God, and the earth was filled with violence" (Gen 6:11). 
"And God said unto Noah, The end of all flesh is come before me; for the earth is filled with violence through them; and, behold, I will destroy them with the earth" (Gen 6:13). 
All one must do is to look at the headlines to know that the earth is filled with violence. Jesus' words of the world being like in the time of Noah just before the flood certainly is an apt description of this generation, no matter what earth society one cares to examine. 
If you go to the darkest regions, there are tribal slaughters. If one looks at the sophisticated societies of the western world, there is violence among gangs, among families, and one on one homicidal rage. Terrorism is from the Middle East is indicative of violence that literally saturates the human condition. 
Violence in this last time is a symptom of the beginning of sorrows. 
*8: Famines, pestilence, earthquakes* *Check*
"For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places" (Mat 24:7). 
"And great earthquakes shall be in divers places, and famines, and pestilences; and fearful sights and great signs shall there be from heaven" (Luk. 21:11). 
It is an astounding paradox that there is at the same time plenty of every variety of life-sustaining foods, and medicines in most of the western world particularly in America, yet there are deadly pestilences and famines in places such as Ethiopia, the Sudan, and many other geographical regions. These are created in almost every case by ethnic cleansing ordered by dictators, just as Jesus foretold. "Nation shall rise against nation The word for "nation" is the Greek word "ethnos," from which our English word "ethnic" is derived. 
Earthquakes are being reported at an exponentially growing rate. Not just quakes, but quakes of significant magnitude. The increase can be quantified and verified today, with the vast technological advances in monitoring. 
Earthquakes, Wars and rumors of war are *birth* pang precursors to the impending emergence of a time of unprecedented sorrows. 
*7: Nations in distress with perplexity* *Check*
"And there shall be signs and upon the earth distress of nations, with perplexity, the sea and the waves roaring" (Luk. 21: 25). 
Planet earth, and all of the nations during this last time are filled with perplexities when trying to fix the things that seem to be broken. Economies are in trouble; there is ethnic rage around the world; no one can live in peace; terrorism threatens everyone, everywhere. 
Yet, Jesus says these are just the beginning of sorrows announcing the *Birth* of a truly New World Order. It will be the *Birth* not of the time of Antichrist's regime, but, ultimately, of Jesus Christ's Millennial Kingdom. 
*6: False prophets; false teachers **Check*
"And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you. For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many" (Mat. 24:4-5) 
Jesus forewarned that there would be an assault on Truth by false teachers. A couple of recent examples of just these type of storm front type *birth* *pangs* are the attacks on the Deity of Jesus Christ. The secular entertainment and news industries as well as some within 'Christendom' are attempting to inculcate us with the message that Jesus didn't really die on the Cross. It was a faked death and resurrection. That Jesus and Mary Magdalene were actually lovers, who produced offspring, that now make up a progeny which will one day rule in some nebulous way that is never explained. 
Documentaries have been shown time and time again, purporting that the bones of Jesus' relatives perhaps even of Jesus, Himself, have been found in bone boxes in caves in and around Jerusalem. These are never backed by even the slightest of evidence - i.e., are fiction of the worst order. 
Jesus, however forewarned of this, and told the generation who would begin seeing this type of false teaching to 'believe it not'. 
Jesus said they would come in His Name, and would even claim to be Him. Recent news accounts tell of a man that claims just that, and he has received considerable news coverage. 
"For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears; And they shall turn away their ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables" (2 Tim. 4:3-4). 
Most troubling of all are the false teachers within Christianity. These proclaim a 'do-good' and 'feel-good' gospel. They totally stay away from preaching and teaching that people are sinners, thus are separated from the God who created them. They don't teach that a terrible price had to be paid to Redeem us from our sins. Jesus is Love, is the only message they want to teach. But, they refuse to fully reveal the extent of that Love. That God gave His Son, Jesus, as a sacrifice for the sins into which we are born since the fall in Eden. 
They fear and their fears are well-grounded that if they preach the rest of God's Love offering to man kind, they will lose their huge audiences, who want only to hear the fairy tales they bring every Sunday in their gargantuan arenas, and through their multi-million dollar television forums. 
The false teachers and itching ears of this last time are surely prime evidence that we are witnessing the *birth* *pangs* Jesus, and the Apostle Paul prophesied. 
*5: End-time Technology* *Check*
But thou, O Daniel, shut up the words, and seal the book, even to the time of the end: many shall run to and fro, and knowledge shall be increased" (Daniel 12:4). 
Daniel the prophet foretold a major *birth* pang. He prophesied a time when transportation and knowledge would increase. The past century to the present date has produced an explosion of transportation and knowledge experienced by no other people of any time in human history. 
Man could mount a horse and ride at no more than 50 miles an hour or so from the time of the Garden of Eden, until the middle of the 19th Century. Since then man has progressed to the point of traveling at more than 20,000 miles an hour in a space craft, and his communication at the speed of light over wires, fiber optics, and beams of electronic transmissions through space and earth's atmosphere. 
"And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads: And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name" (Rev. 13:16-17). 
That explosion of knowledge has produced the technologies that can enslave the world. Antichrist will use satellite and computer technologies, no doubt, to put all earth dwellers in electronic bondage. Electronic funds transfer methodologies and devices are now capable of bringing all people into a cashless society one that can fit within the system foretold in Revelation 13:16-18. This represents a major *birth* pang.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 15, 2011)

*4: Nations Aligning for prophetic fulfillment* *Coming*
"Why do the heathen rage, and the people imagine a vain thing? The kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the LORD, and against his anointed, saying, Let us break their bands asunder, and cast away their cords from us." (Psalms 2:1-3). 
Nations today are aligning against God just as prophesied in the Psalms above. The *birth* pang-like convulsions are coming in contractions, as nation after nation pulls further from the prescription their Creator wrote for how life on earth must be conducted. Those nations specifically foretold to be end time players can be found in the following scriptures. They are in the news every day in our time. 
Revived Roman Empire Daniel Chapter 2; 7; 8; 9; 11 
Other nations: 
China and "Kings of the east" - Revelation 9; 16 
Russia, Iran (Persia,) and many others, Ezekiel, chapters 38; 39 
*3: Apostasy - One world church forming* *Coming*
Revelation, Chapters 13;17 
Revelation Chapter 13 prophesies that a false prophet will point all earth dwellers to Antichrist, who will, ultimately, demand worship. 2 Thes, chapter 4 also speaks to this demand for the world to worship the "man of sin," also known as the "son of perdition". 
There will develop an ecumenical amalgamation of many religions, leading to a one-world religious system, as outlined in Revelation, chapter 17. 
This apostate system will reign until Antichrist decides he wants all worship for himself. His regime will turn on all who run this one-world church, and destroy them. 
There is a massive movement toward this system today. The cry is against Christianity True Christianity, that is that accuses adherents of Christ as the only way to Salvation, and Heaven of being narrow-minded and bigoted. There are many ways to God, they cry. They proclaim that the only way to end the religious bickering is to meld all religious beliefs into one system of religiosity. 
The movement toward one-world religion is a major *birth* pang swelling and moving in our time. 
*2: One world Government forming, and at the same time, one world economy Coming*
The forming of a new world order is underway at a phenomenal pace. The so-called international community has arisen in this last time to pressure less powerful nations to conform to the developing one-world temple, or remain forever in destitution. 
The European Union is the reviving Roman Empire, many prophecy observers believe, and is on the ascent in a swiftness that amazes. Daniel, Chapters 2, 7, 8, 9, and 11; Revelation 13, 17, chapter 18 all foretell of the rise of one world government. 
We are seeing the development of world trading blocs, on the order of the EU. One such trading bloc is taking place in North America, and includes Canada, The Us., and Mexico with smaller nations in the hemisphere most likely scheduled to be a part of the mix. These world economic blocs look to be what will eventuate in the 10 kings prophecy of Revelation chapter 17. 
The economic convulsions taking place represent *birth* *pangs* that portend the coming Tribulation. 
*1 Israel Coming*
Nation born in one day: 
"A voice of noise from the city, a voice from the temple, a voice of the LORD that rendereth recompence to his enemies. Before she travailed, she brought forth; before her pain came, she was delivered of a man child. Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? or shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children. hall I bring to the *birth*, and not cause to bring forth? saith the LORD: shall I cause to bring forth, and shut the womb? saith thy God." (Isaiah 66:6-9). 
Zechariah 12; 14, Burden to the whole world Israel is without question the Single most profound signal that we are on the edge of entering the Tribulation. 
Key among factors surrounding Israel as the number one *birth* pang is that nation being at the heart of the cry for peace and safety. As a matter-of-fact, Antichrist's confirming of a covenant of peace is the act that will issue in the Tribulation, it is foretold in Daniel 9: 27. 
With the proposed Roadmap to peace, and other such proposals, there is an increasing cry from the world of diplomacy today for peace and safety. This is not without good reason. The threat of thermonuclear war is unthinkable, so deadly would be the results. 
The Apostle Paul prophesied this would be the case for the last time, and what the final result of that cry would be. 
"For when they shall say, Peace and safety; then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall not escape" (1 Thes. 5:3). 
There is great world-wide clamor for peace today. Whether considering the area surrounding the tiny Jewish state of Israel, the entire mid-East region, or other less Biblical geographic areas of the world, people are grasping for peace and safety. 
Specifically, there is a great cry for safety today, seeking security from the threat of global terrorism. This terrorism is, for the most part, wrapped around the existence of Israel in the area known as the Holy Land. Added to the volatility and tension is the matter of oil, which likely will be the catalyst in the geopolitical sense-- for bringing all nations to Armageddon. Israel is increasingly being seen by the world diplomatic community as the hold-up to establishing peace. Land for peace is the deluded mantra. If Israel will give up more territory, the Islamic terrorists will cease their murderous rage. 
The prophet Zechariah foretold that the whole world will turn against Israel, and that this will bring on the worst time of war making in world history (read Zech 12: 1-3.) 
The cry for peace and safety will be answered by the end-time world leader, but The people of the world will get more than they bargained for. 
"And through his policy also he shall cause craft to prosper in his hand; and he shall magnify [himself] in his heart, and by peace shall destroy many: he shall also stand up against the Prince of princes; but he shall be broken without hand" (Dan 8:25). Israel, and its threat to world peace, because of Satanic rage against God's chosen people is the number one *birth* pang that indicates where this generation stands on God's Prophetic Timeline.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 15, 2011)

tallnomad said:


> This is definitely true and I have partaken.  There is a church in my city that is wildly popular. A girl I know invited me to attend. You can tell at the root of the church that the members were probably raised Baptist or Protestant. They have great music that is very soulful and reminiscent of my days growing up in a Baptist church.
> 
> The pastor is very well known, has been on Oprah and has participated in and contributed to a lot of law of attraction discussions.
> 
> ...


 *Matthew 4:10*
Jesus said to him, "Away from me, Satan! For it is written: 'Worship the Lord your God, and serve him only.'"
*Exodus 20:4-5*
 “You shall not make for yourself an idol, or any likeness of what is in heaven above or on the earth beneath or in the water under the earth. You shall not worship them or serve them; for I, the LORD your God, am a jealous God”


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 15, 2011)

divya said:


> Hi Shimmie! How are you doing? Here is my understanding on this issue. As long as the fish are clean according to the dietary guidelines, I believe it is definitely acceptable.
> 
> The key verses are Leviticus 11: 9-12, which basically states that everything that has fish and scales can be consumed.  Unfortunately because I’ve been vegetarian virtually all my life, I don’t know many names of the actually fish are clean/unclean.   But I’m going to have to learn because my s/o eats fish & chicken. LOL.
> 
> ...



 

Hi Divya... I'm fine, working my way each day to eat healthier.  

Thanks for the education, we can never learn too much and many things I've learned, become 'lost' if not utilized.   

Most of the fish I eat are Salmon, Tuna and Steak Fish. Salmon is number 1 due to the rich Omegas in it. 

You're so right about the food concerns; I thank God for the information that everyone has been sharing in this thread.   The truth of the matter, is that God has been protecting us all along.  

All Praises His Holiness and Love.  

As for your S/O I wish you both the very best.   It seems that every Vegetarian loves a non-Vegetarian in some way or another.   ANd it seems easier for them (non-Vegetarians) to convert to Jesus than to leave meat out of their diets.    (Just kidding)

The Vita Mix is wonderful.  The new Ninja is a great machine as well; it has the same functions as the Vita Mix and it has great reviews; this came out 'AFTER' I purchased my Vita Mix : 

http://www.ninjakitchen.com/product...ninja mixer&utm_campaign=Offer7CookbookFSH159

Love and Blessings you. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> *Thank you so much Shimmie, your words are a true blessing on my heart.  There's tons to learn and I am learning everyday.
> *
> I desperately wanted to know the truth in the bible and it took so many years for me to find it, I believe that there are many like me and I hope God can use me to teach. Hallelujah!  Let my very breath praised the Lord! Thank you, Thank you Shimmie, I am learning from you as well.



You're sharing a lot of true wisdom, and I'm paying attention.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Mar 16, 2011)

I do not want to discredit what is being said here but I really have to ask.  If the world is "coming to an end", is that really so bad? The word says to be absent from the body is to be present with God.  Saints should have no fear of death.  I certainly don't want me or anyone else to suffer but the end is fine by me.

I also want to say that the prophecies started to fulfill themselves as soon as they were spoken thousands of years ago.  So even this is no big deal.  

It is written: "Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me."  That means we are guided (the staff) and protected (the rod) through all this. 

I am not saying we should take a passive role and allow wickedness to continue unchecked.  That would be disobedient to our command to be good stewards.  All I'm saying is we must walk and talk in victory even when it looks bleek.


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 18, 2011)

*I think were coming to the end of the seals, the 6th seal. Going into the begining of the Trumpet sounding*

*Revelation *




*The Lamb Breaks the Seals* 

First Seal: One who is both a king and a conqueror rides forth on a white horse. (6:1-2)
Second Seal: A rider on a red horse brings war. (6:3-4)
Third Seal: A rider on a black horse brings famine. (6:5-6)
Fourth Seal: A rider on a pale horse brings death. (6:7-8)
Fifth Seal: The souls of the martyrs "under the altar" cry out for vengeance. (6:9-11)
Sixth Seal: There are earthquakes and natural disasters. (6:12-17)
144,000 of "all the tribes of Israel" are "sealed." (7:1-8)
A vast multitude worship God after coming out of the Great Tribulation. (7:9-17)

Seventh Seal: The breaking of the seventh seal begins another series: the seven trumpets. (8:1-5)

*The Angels Sound the Trumpets*
First Trumpet: Hail and fire destroy a third of the trees and grass. (8:6-7)
Second Trumpet: A third of the oceans are destroyed. (8:8-9)
Third Trumpet: A third of the rivers and springs are poisoned. (8:10-11)
Fourth Trumpet: A third of the sky is darkened. (8:12-13)
Fifth Trumpet: A plague of "locusts" terrorize the Earth for five months. (9:1-12)
Sixth Trumpet: An army of 200 million kills a third of Earth's population. (9:13-21)
John eats a little book which is sweet in his mouth, but bitter in his stomach. (10:1-11)
Two witnesses prophesy for 3½ years, are killed, and come back to life. (11:1-14)

Seventh Trumpet: The ark of the covenant appears in the heavenly temple. (11:15-19)
John sees a woman clothed with the sun, the moon, and the stars. (12:1-6)
Satan is cast down to the Earth. (12:7-12)
The dragon persecutes the people of God. (12:13-17)
The beast from the sea makes war with the people of God. (13:1-10)
The beast from the land forces people to worship the beast from the sea. (13:11-18)
John sees 144,000, "having his Father's name written on their foreheads," with the Lamb on Mount Zion. (14:1-5)
Three angels proclaim judgment. (14:6-13)
The angels reap the harvest. (14:14-20)


*The Angels Pour Out Their Bowls on the Earth*
Seven angels are given golden bowls containing of the wrath of God. (15:1-8)
First Bowl: A "foul and loathsome sore" afflicts the followers of the beast. (16:1-2)
Second Bowl: The sea turns to blood and everything within it dies. (16:3)
Third Bowl: All fresh water turns to blood. (16:4-7)
Fourth Bowl: The sun scorches the Earth with intense heat. (16:8-9)
Fifth Bowl: There is total darkness and great pain in the Beast's kingdom. (16:10-11)
Sixth Bowl: Preparations are made for the final battle between the forces of good and evil. (16:12-16)
Seventh Bowl: A great earthquake: "every island fled away and the mountains were not found." (16:17-21)

*Babylon the Great*
The great harlot who sits on many waters: Babylon the Great. (17:1-18)
Babylon is destroyed. (18:1-8)
The people of the earth mourn Babylon's destruction. (18:9-19)
The permanence of Babylon's destruction. (18:20-24)

*The Marriage Supper of the Lamb*
A great multitude praises God. (19:1-6)
The marriage supper of the Lamb. (19:7-10)

*The Millennium*
The beast and the false prophet are cast into the lake of fire. (19:11-21)
Satan is imprisoned in the bottomless pit for a thousand years. (20:1-3)
The resurrected martyrs live and reign with Christ for a thousand years. (20:4-6)

*After the Thousand Years*
Satan is released and makes war against the people of God, but is defeated. (20:7-9)
Satan is cast into the lake of fire. (20:10)
The Last Judgment: the wicked, along with death and Hades, are cast into the lake of fire. (20:11-15)

*The New Heaven and Earth*
A new heaven and new earth replace the old. There is no more suffering or death. (21:1-8)
God comes to dwell with humanity in the New Jerusalem. (21:2-8)
Description of the New Jerusalem. (21:9-27)
The river and tree of life appear for the healing of the nations. The curse is ended. (22:1-5)

*Conclusion *
Christ's reassurance that his coming is imminent. Final admonitions. (22:6-21)


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 19, 2011)

EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> I do not want to discredit what is being said here but I really have to ask. If the world is "coming to an end", is that really so bad? The word says to be absent from the body is to be present with God. Saints should have no fear of death. I certainly don't want me or anyone else to suffer but the end is fine by me.
> 
> I also want to say that the prophecies started to fulfill themselves as soon as they were spoken thousands of years ago. So even this is no big deal.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you completely.  We shouldn't be fearful or even sad.  It's almost time to go home and meet Jesus face to face is the way I look at it.  I used to be fearful of death but now that I have a relationship with Christ, I no longer fear dying (absent from the body, present with the Lord). However, even though we know what's to coming, in Matt 24:44 states *"* So you also must be ready, because the Son of Man will come at an hour when you do not expect him (NIV)" He's going to obviously come when everyone, believers and non-believers, least expected.  Right now there is so much speculation from the false prophets, some non-believers, especially with the 2012 speculation that I'm glad that only God the Father knows when he's going to take Jesus to come and get us.


----------



## zora (Mar 19, 2011)

So should we even bother to have children at this point; knowing what we know?


----------



## Qualitee (Mar 19, 2011)

We should continue to live our lives like we normally do. We don't know when Jesus will return, it can be today, tomorrow and maybe even in the next 10 years. We just don't know. The Lord wants us to be on pin and needles before Jesus returns because he wants us to be right for heaven, but he also wants us to enjoy our lives.


----------



## zora (Mar 19, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> We should continue to live our lives like we normally do. We don't know when Jesus will return, it can be today, tomorrow and maybe even in the next 10 years. We just don't know. The Lord wants us to be on pin and needles before Jesus returns *because he wants us to be right for heaven,* but he also wants us to enjoy our lives.



I'm glad you brought this up.  This thread has focused on what's to come to pass, but not so much what we need to be doing to be right with God.

I'm assuming it's the stuff we should already be doing: praying, going to church, etc. 

Or should we be doing something 'special' or more than we usually do (or supposed to do) to prepare ourselves?


----------



## Mis007 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes a change is coming that's for sure .


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 19, 2011)

zora said:


> So should we even bother to have children at this point; knowing what we know?



 Of course.  

Jesus said:  "Occupy til' I come".   

I'm also reminded of the two men who were lepers and the who said, "Why sit we here til' we die?"

If we just sit and 'not live' then _*we will not live.*_  We will only waste the beautiful moments of life in fear, doubt, and worry.   What kind of quality of life is that, especially when we still do not know the time, the day or the hour when the 'end' will come?    

God said, 'Choose Life'.   Choose life by choosing to follow Him and His word and to live in the fullness of life.   Jesus said that He came to give us life and to give it to us more abundantly.   This means life here on earth as well as in eternity with Him.  

So indeed, get married....have your babies...continue with your education (we still need knowledge to endure and to overcome the world - rebuke satan and undermine his exploits), and occupy the world ... enjoy this life, love and bring others to Him to know and to love Him, build and maintain Churches, raise our children to know and to love God... all of this and even more  until Jesus comes.  That's what He's commanded us to do.


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^ powerful Word,  and Amein to that. Thy Will be done on Earth, as it is in Heaven


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 20, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Of course.
> 
> Jesus said: "Occupy til' I come".
> 
> ...


 

Amen and Amen!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QweGMcBWWIk


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QweGMcBWWIk



Why do so many laugh at this little girl?  I've seen this often in other threads.   

I think she's adorable with the one of the most warm and caring hearts.  It's apparent that there 'may' be a developmental issue with her, but it's not by any doing of her own. 

I'll be honest, God says that a 'child' shall lead them' and she does in many ways exhibit the mind and innocence of a child.    

Regarding her message about the floods..... 

Hmmmmmmm .... 

Folks laughed at 'Noah' ... and we all know what happened to them.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Why do so many laugh at this little girl?  I've seen this often in other threads.
> 
> I think she's adorable with the one of the most warm and caring hearts.  It's apparent that there 'may' be a developmental issue with her, but it's not by any doing of her own.
> 
> ...



^^^ You fell for it!  I knew you would have something to say about it!  Lighten up. Post some more of those good ol' smileys... :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> ^^^ You fell for it!  I knew you would have something to say about it!  Lighten up. Post some more of those good ol' smileys... :blowkiss:



Poohbear... I'm a little concerned about your motives.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

Shimmie, I'm concerned about your motives too. 

Back to the topic at hand!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Alvin Slaughter's ... "Midnight Cry"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_pId5-yC7k


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

*Women preachers/pastors as a sign of the end time? *

I read this article that said that certain dispensationalists began to interpret women's leadership as an evil sign of the end times, identifying such women with the whore of Babylon.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *Women preachers/pastors as a sign of the end time? *
> 
> I read this article that said that certain dispensationalists began to interpret women's leadership as an evil sign of the end times, identifying such women with the whore of Babylon.


 
This is interesting.  Research, I go.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *Women preachers/pastors as a sign of the end time? *
> 
> I read this article that said that certain dispensationalists began to interpret women's leadership as an evil sign of the end times, identifying such women with the whore of Babylon.



How disgusting! What is so bad about women that we cannot use our God's given gifts to preach the Word of God? Men have NOT demonstrated that they can handle the pulpit as a whole. How many male pastors have led congregations astray, molested children, made the church look bad? The world is desperate right now. We don't need to discourage people from preaching the Word of God, to people who have not heard the Gospel, just because they don't have a penis.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> We should continue to live our lives like we normally do. We don't know when Jesus will return, it can be today, tomorrow and maybe even in the next 10 years. We just don't know. The Lord wants us to be on pin and needles before Jesus returns because he wants us to be right for heaven, but he also wants us to enjoy our lives.



How can we pretend everything is normal /just enjoy our lives when we know millions, if not billions of people STILL have not heard the Gospel?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> This is interesting.  Research, I go.





SND411 said:


> How disgusting! What is so bad about women that we cannot use our God's given gifts to preach the Word of God? Men have NOT demonstrated that they can handle the pulpit as a whole. How male pastors have led congregations astray, molested children, made the church look bad?The world is desperate right now. We don't need to discourage people from preaching the Word of God, to people who have not heard the Gospel, just because they don't have a penis.



This verse is commonly used to support women preachers as a sign of end times:

*Revelation 2:20 (KJV)

20 Notwithstanding I have a few things against thee, because thou sufferest that woman Jezebel, which calleth herself a prophetess, to teach and to seduce my servants to commit fornication, and to eat things sacrificed unto idols. *

They also use these verses that have been posted earlier in this thread:

*Matthew 24:11,24 (KJV)

11 And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.

24 For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect.*

Check out these sites too:

http://www.albatrus.org/english/living/kingdom/kingdom_vs_women_preachers.htm

http://www.endtimemessage.info/womenpreachers.htm

http://www.libertygospeltracts.com/question/prequest/womprech.htm

http://www.christianjournal.org/signs-of-the-times-women-preachers.html


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> This verse is commonly used to support women preachers as a sign of end times:
> 
> *Revelation 2:20 (KJV)
> 
> 20 Notwithstanding I have a few things against thee, because thou sufferest that woman Jezebel, which calleth herself a prophetess, to teach and to seduce my servants to commit fornication, and to eat things sacrificed unto idols. *



Christ is talking about A WOMAN named Jezebel, not women in general. Christ calls out a lot of male leaders but you don't see people implying men shouldn't be leaders. 

Plus, many theologians see this "Jezebel" as representing the apostate church and not a literal, actual human woman.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> *Matthew 24:11,24 (KJV)
> 
> 11 And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.
> 
> ...


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Honestly, if women pastors are signs that the world is going amok, there is something wrong with such a ridiculous belief.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Poohbear said:
> 
> 
> > *Matthew 24:11,24 (KJV)
> ...



It doesn't say women anywhere in these verses... there's just some preachers/ministers (especially Southern Baptist) who put women preachers/pastors in the category of false prophets.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> It doesn't say women anywhere in these verses... there's just some preachers/ministers (especially Southern Baptist) who put women preachers/pastors in the category of false prophets.



And if these women happen to preach sound doctrine, how are they false?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Christ is talking about A WOMAN named Jezebel, not women in general. Christ calls out a lot of male leaders but you don't see people implying men shouldn't be leaders.
> 
> Plus, many theologians see this "Jezebel" as representing the apostate church and not a literal, actual human woman.



You're probably right.

It just goes to show you how many people use verses in the bible out of context to fit their opinions and agendas.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> And if these women happen to preach sound doctrine, how are they false?



According to some sexist men, just being a mere woman that preaches classifies them as a false prophet. 

I don't understand it either. It's commonly taught in the Southern Baptist denomination.

To me, a false prophet is someone who claims to be a speaker or messenger for God but they are really speaking for the wrong "god", or they claim to have heard from the true God but do not accurately represent Him or His words. They speak out of their own human hearts, but more likely, the "god" they are speaking for is really a demon. They also will not hold the moral line that God requires. A false prophet is also someone who foretells something that fails to come to pass.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Honestly, I understand that people believe that men should occupy the position of leadership/pastor. But what has this generally done for the past two thousand years of Christian history but oppress women; making them feel unloved and  unsafe in a place that should be their refuge? Many male leaders abuse their power and seek to become pastors not to serve but to be served, and this is pervasive worldwide. We are in a period of time that is spiritually very critical. If a woman is able-bodied, has the resources, the heart, soul, and Godly given wisdom, why not use this time to preach? Wondering whether someone without a penis should preach or not shouldn't even be a question at this point.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> According to some sexist men, just being a mere woman that preaches classifies them as a false prophet.
> 
> I don't understand it either. It's commonly taught in the Southern Baptist denomination.
> 
> To me, a false prophet is someone who claims to be a speaker or messenger for God but they are really speaking for the wrong "god", or they claim to have heard from the true God but do not accurately represent Him or His words. They speak out of their own human hearts, but more likely, the "god" they are speaking for is really a demon. They also will not hold the moral line that God requires. A false prophet is also someone who foretells something that fails to come to pass.



The Christian faith is filled with the male voice and perspective. Most of the characters in the Bible are men. The angels are men. God is described and seen as male. Jesus came down as a man. The 12 disciples were all men. Most of the Bible is written by men; therefore contains the male point of view for the most part.

Why is it so wrong for Christian men to hear the woman's voice for once? To hear her preach truth? Aren't we both made in the image of God? Cannot God speak through whomever he wishes? He has spoken through women before and continues to do so. Men just have to learn to be humble and listen sometimes.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

SND411 said:


> The Christian faith is filled with the male voice and perspective. Most of the characters in the Bible are men. The angels are men. God is described and seen as male. Jesus came down as a man. The 12 disciples were all men. Most of the Bible is written by men; therefore contains the male point of view for the most part.


Yep. And these facts are used against the idea of women preaching as well.



SND411 said:


> Why is it so wrong for Christian men to hear the woman's voice for once? To hear her preach truth? Aren't we both made in the image of God? Cannot God speak through whomever he wishes? He has spoken through women before and continues to do so. Men just have to learn to be humble and listen sometimes.


I would like to know this too. Alot of people just keep saying "because the bible says no." But there's got to be more to it.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 24, 2011)

People bring up that God likes "order." Just look at Christian history. Does it look like the church had order? No! It was mostly *male leaders* who argued with one another and caused the church to become so fragmented today.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^ Yep!  "Order" is the other reason people give!


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 24, 2011)

The Whore of Babylon

Is not a person, Prophecy is cloak in hidden meaning so that we would study and search out the truth.  Seek and ye shall find . A Woman in prophecy is the *Church*, Babylon has several meanings one that is important is* Babel*?  
Many religions are not from God or blessed by God and so its babel. 
This is very difficult to explain for many folks because some have their hearts and soul bind up in their religion and even though in their hearts there is something about it that doesn't' seem right to them they stay for whatever reasons. My sister is Methodist has always been. Wouldn't think of being anything else even though she doesn't' agree with the teachings. I could never commit to anything because the teachings were not compared to what I read in scripture and I didn't' understand it. So I left.  Revelations clearly say who the Whore of Babylon is. Its a church. A Mother Church, Protestant Churches are her children, if you look at the creeds in the (protestant) hymn book you can clearly see its a child of the Mother Church. 
Here is an article its very long and would take up many pages, Please read and read Revelations 17 there are only two churches the bible speaks about in the end times. The true Church and the False Church.  The important question is where are we in that and if we are not teaching others the "truth" and we are still fumbling trying to find the truth ourselves well there must be a change. Especially now when times is so short. this is not intended to offend anyone, Reading the scriptures alone and viewing which church does what including past history and whats happening now will show you the False Church.  I will add, the church I go to receives a lot of criticism and viewed as too strict, but you know I researched it long before I stepped in the door and I studied it when I did and look for anything that did not agree with the scriptures long before I decided to join. We as Christians are to exam everything.  Even now if the pastor was to speak a new thing I am out of there. I am hoping and praying that someone learns a new thing and change,  its a huge step of faith but its worth it in the end. I took a huge step of faith and let me tell you it was huge and I am better for it.  
”http://www.mother-of-harlots.com I am praying for this forum, we need all the prayer we can get.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2011)

blazingthru - That's what I thought the whore of Babylon was initially. I was surprised when I read about women preachers being whores of Babylon. I read it here: http://www.krusekronicle.com/2006/10/dbe_chapter_2_e.html under the paragraph titled _Fundamentalist Exegesis_

I've heard that this whore of Babylon church was the Roman Catholic Church but not sure how true that is.


----------



## Laela (Mar 24, 2011)

Plainly put...that's the bottom line. 




Shimmie said:


> Alvin Slaughter's ... "Midnight Cry"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_pId5-yC7k


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Laela said:


> Plainly put...that's the bottom line.



I absolutely LOVE this worship song.  I've been listening to it for the past few days on the train to and from work.  It is so beautiful.  

Alvin Slaughter is a powerful Minister of Worship in Music and in Speaking God's Word.   

I imagine dressing in all white full and flowing garments and flowing the beauty of this music in pure Worship in Dance unto the Lord.  

Just pure Worship in Dance, flowing all in white.  Praising God with the gift He's blessed me with.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow...this is an interesting topic....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow...this is an interesting topic....


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2011)

Signs and wonders....

too many innocent children are being abducted, missing, molested, murdered, abused

too many women are being abducted, missing, raped, murdered and abused

Nonchalance/complacency/ignorance is at an all-time high

Sodom and Gomorrah has risen....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 22, 2011)

Laela said:


> Signs and wonders....
> 
> too many innocent children are being abducted, missing, molested, murdered, abused
> 
> ...


 

Apostasy, false teaching, and teachers in the Church.

Sexual immorality being welcomed into the Church.

Persecution of the Saints arising, especially in other countries.  But it's on the way here. This is why new laws are being signed.


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 23, 2011)

As far as a woman preaching, it's important to be careful not to look through the eyes of feminism. Feminism has destroyed a lot of doctrine in the church. They even have a  bible now that leaves out all male pronouns! 

For me, this is a clear and cut topic. If the bible says women are to learn in quiet while in the church. Then, that's it for me. 

As far as spiritual order, God definitely has things in a certain order.
The man is the head over the woman. Christ is the head of the man. The man is meant to be the spiritual covering over his wife. How can a man be a spiritual covering over his wife at home and then have his wife usurp authority in the church. It doesn't make sense. 

The authority the man has over his wife is meant to keep us away from the wiles of the devil. It's not a heavy yoke of bondage. It was Eve who was beguiled, not Adam. The serpent did not speak directly to Adam. This is very significant.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeD4ZbW6PUc&list=WL0E60183FCD55D428&index=1&feature=plpp_video

It seems like 2012 will be a tricky one *praying* check out the video above


----------

